# Donald's a driveler # 215!!!



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah baybay 'Merica's tired 'o kissing yo minority butt !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Don't post all at once . . .


Been up all day, wifey wants to kill my aggravating self.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm herea!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Time to roll.*

He's da' MAN!

Bull chips stop Jan. 20, 2017.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

M.D.G.A.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm herea!




Good talking to ya last night Bloodbro, know I didn't help your situation any, but it is what it is !!! 




Big7 said:


> He's da' MAN!
> 
> Bull chips stop Jan. 20, 2017.




Welcome to the Driveler Big 7 !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> M.D.G.A.





Okay, it's not hard to do, but ya lost me ???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good talking to ya last night Bloodbro, know I didn't help your situation any, but it is what it is !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next to last page of the last Driveler

MDGA=   Make Driveler Great Again


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

QUACK be 

BAD TO THE BONE


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

And after all this Quack be thirsty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And after all this Quack be thirsty





Awesome brother !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Dawn and Susie are asleep on the couch, I've been up all day, think I'll go in the den and scare the crap outta both of 'em . . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome brother !!!



Thought you might like that one... Got to see Bishop several times over at a bar just across into Idaho before he was famous and once won tickets to go see George at the Gorge in George, Washington AWESOME


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thought you might like that one... Got to see Bishop several times over at a bar just across into Idaho before he was famous and once won tickets to go see George at the Gorge in George, Washington AWESOME





That's too cool bro !!


Here's one for Mandy, aka Ms.  Summer Time !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks like just you and me (but got to go soon boss lady due home anytime) and it looks like we're havin  a music night found this one of Elvin from back around the time I used to get kind of fired up and maybe danced on a table or 2 two to too tutu


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Looks like just you and me (but got to go soon boss lady due home anytime) and it looks like we're havin  a music night found this one of Elvin from back around the time I used to get kind of fired up and maybe danced on a table or 2 two to too tutu





Stonerbro was a STRIPPA !!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stonerbro was a STRIPPA !!!!



Naw I was way to skinny to be a stripper. Iffin I took my shirt off back then and turned sideways no one would ever see me


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2016)

buncha idjits


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> buncha idjits



but they're our idjits

morning to all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. Quack was wound up last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but they're our idjits
> 
> morning to all



Jus you an I ... Shar-ing the idjits.. togetha


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the DRIVELER NATION.

Somehow, I managed to sleep an extra hour this morning and I am still sleepy for sure.  Maybe some of Gobblin's coffee will help me to get these spider webs outta my eyes this morning.  


QUACKBRO NEEDS TO ADD THE "DRIVELER NUMBER" IN THIS THREAD.  HOW ELSE WOULD WE KNOW HOW TO KEEP UP????????


I dread it but my time is getting really short now in being able to get online early every morning here with you fellow drivelers.  Once I get to Texas, I won't have that luxury.  That fact makes me SAD !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2016)

morning EE and moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2016)

EE,

while you are in Tejasss you will be missed but will still be in our thoughts and prayers for both you and Theresa


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, EE


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Any projects today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Any projects today?



Heck, too many to name Moon. I often get sidetracked and have to step back and reprioritize. Trying to get most of outdoor stuff completely done before we get into a wet pattern, if we ever do.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good Morning to the deer hunter, Moon.  Hope that you have some success today.

Jeffro, you need to take a break today and kick up your heals and take it easy for a few days.

Gobblin, thanks for your comments.  I honestly don't know what that I would do without all of the great support from all of you members here.  I Thank GOD every day for all of the friendships that I have gained and for all of the very wide shoulders that I have been able to lean upon as a result of this fantastic website.

All of YOU continue to be a source of inspiration for Teresa and me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2016)

Beautiful morning outside! Going to sit on the porch a while! With a gun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to the deer hunter, Moon.  Hope that you have some success today.
> 
> Jeffro, you need to take a break today and kick up your heals and take it easy for a few days.
> 
> ...



Mike, you'll be missed when you head off to Texas. We'll continue to pray for MsTeresa and you both in your absence. 

I have pulled back a tad more than I should've already, but I was beating myself up too bad with the long hours pushing myself to get everything done, and keep up with routine chores, errands, unforeseen projects that require immediate attention, etc,.

At least, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for my outdoor projects if I can stay focused and uninterrupted with the unexpected.

Btw, when are you heading to Texas?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful morning outside! Going to sit on the porch a while! With a gun!



Heck yeah!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 10, 2016)

You are a busy man for sure Jeff! Morning Wy. Good luck blood.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2016)

Nothing but squirrels


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2016)

M.D.G.A.!!!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. You daywalking again Wy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mornin. 
Is this the dribler
Quack oughta know better. Number man. We need a number.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. You daywalking again Wy?


Incoming!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Is this the dribler
> Quack oughta know better. Number man. We need a number.


 git'em girl!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> M.D.G.A.!!!
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin galfriend! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Is this the dribler
> Quack oughta know better. Number man. We need a number.



Mronin. 

I's  2 with the lack of numbers.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Is this the dribler
> Quack oughta know better. Number man. We need a number.



It's been taken care of


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. You daywalking again Wy?




Last won





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Is this the dribler
> Quack oughta know better. Number man. We need a number.





Had to look at it a couple of time to make sure I was in the right place


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's been taken care of



Thanks Rutt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's been taken care of



You da Man! 

Now we aint got to go to Quack's house and protest tonight.  Start fires, block traffic and things of that nature.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Still haven't heard out the turkey turned out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Still haven't heard out the turkey turned out



and you probably won't.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and you probably won't.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Smoky in the 30606 area. I think somebody up North took the phase "Let it burn" literally.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's been taken care of










Wycliff said:


> Last won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't no mistakin the drivela for any otha thread!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> and you probably won't.


truth!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoky in the 30606 area. I think somebody up North took the phase "Let it burn" literally.


 all those pallets...................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Not the pallets Keebs. I rode by yesterday and there are PLENTY left. The smoke is from the wildfires in North Georgia, North Carolina, Tennessee and Alabama. Had to turn my lights on this morning because of the heavy smoke.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Poor pallets


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Pallet lives matter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Poor pallets





This was Atlanta yesterday. It has all moved East.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was Atlanta yesterday. It has all moved East.





Was that smoke from the wildfires, or smog?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Was that smoke from the wildfires, or smog?



Smoke silly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoke silly.





Just asking. I didn`t know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

I aint never seen smog like that up here. It aint that bad..............Yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint never seen smog like that up here. It aint that bad..............Yet.



I'm like Nic I would have had to ask, haven't been there in a long time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Still haven't heard out the turkey turned out





mrs. hornet22 said:


> and you probably won't.




Flavour was most excellent, but I cooked a little too long, don't like dry meat. 

Not bad for my first attempt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'm like Nic I would have had to ask, haven't been there in a long time



Me either. I got this off of the news stations site.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Flavour was most excellent, but I cooked a little too long, don't like dry meat.
> 
> Not bad for my first attempt.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 10, 2016)

smokey in the 30046 as well


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 10, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> smokey in the 30046 as well



you betta check on Fluffy , I ain't seen em move in a while ...


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Get well soon Fluffy


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Speaking of fluffy where's Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 10, 2016)

he's still recovering from election night......he stayed up late


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 10, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> he's still recovering from election night......he stayed up late



gotcha ....


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey drivelers


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2016)

I must of came during nap time


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Wat up Mark


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not the pallets Keebs. I rode by yesterday and there are PLENTY left. The smoke is from the wildfires in North Georgia, North Carolina, Tennessee and Alabama. Had to turn my lights on this morning because of the heavy smoke.


I thought I saw a pic of a place on fire that had a pile of pallets in it........... J has gone to town building all kinds of stuff from them!


Wycliff said:


> Pallet lives matter


 yes they do!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Flavour was most excellent, but I cooked a little too long, don't like dry meat.
> 
> Not bad for my first attempt.


 good deal!!


hdm03 said:


> smokey in the 30046 as well


aaaawwww look at you................. 


mark-7mag said:


> Hey drivelers


 Hiya mark!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoke silly.





Nicodemus said:


> Just asking. I didn`t know.




Daaaaaaaaang, Mandy called Nic "silly..."  That's a first..



mark-7mag said:


> Hey drivelers





Hey bro, believe it , or not I bought a truck !!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey Wy and Keebs


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang, Mandy called Nic "silly..."  That's a first..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! I heard you went over to the dark side and bought you a Ford


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Keebs. You are right. A pallet place burned in Statham. Said over 10,000 pallets and some trucks and building burnt, but there is an even bigger pallet place next door that wasn't harmed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang, Mandy called Nic "silly..."  That's a first..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ll not be asking any more questions.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll not be asking any more questions.



Oh hush yo mouff.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

Quang ^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

Mud probly dirt right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

He's probly too embarrassed to show himself right now due to shrinkage.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 10, 2016)

all ya'll be silly


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He's probly too embarrassed to show himself right now due to shrinkage.



poor lil feller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Lots of folks think we live in a concrete jungle up here. When I go home from work, I go over the Middle Oconee river. Pass Bear Creek Reservoir. Countless cattle fields. Lots of farmland. See lots of wild life. One field is slap ate up with wild turkeys. Stop at 2 stop signs at crossroads. Pretty much in the MON. It's really pretty country and I don't mind the drive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh, and I don't have cell service on that back road. Ask Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

You'd never know I live in what's referred to as metro ATL until about 5 miles from here north.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

Or even the suburbs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

I just posted in the PF.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

Heck, my official address is Hampton and its in a different county than I am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just posted in the PF.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

I live in the burbs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> Congrats! I heard you went over to the dark side and bought you a Ford




Yep, kinda like being with a fat gal, it's okay, but nothing you'll ever be proud of . . 




Nicodemus said:


> I`ll not be asking any more questions.





Silly . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 10, 2016)

When you have a missed call from Quack, don't bother calling back. It's gonna be busy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When you have a missed call from Quack, don't bother calling back. It's gonna be busy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When you have a missed call from Quack, don't bother calling back. It's gonna be busy. Hope this helps.


Truer words have neva been posted.............. 
Love ya, Quack, mean it!
Later Folks.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When you have a missed call from Quack, don't bother calling back. It's gonna be busy. Hope this helps.





Keebs said:


> Truer words have neva been posted..............
> Love ya, Quack, mean it!
> Later Folks.............




Sorry ladies, but I'm high demand  . . 




Ribeye, T-bone, fried skrimps, steak fries and a salat !!  My baybay gets what she wants !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When you have a missed call from Quack, don't bother calling back. It's gonna be busy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 10, 2016)

About to head to the house for 7 days ttyl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 10, 2016)

Home and still working from home.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just posted in the PF.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh Quack 

WAKE UP !!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

Just kind of makes me think of Nic


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2016)

Werd


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

I feel all alone and I scared of bein by myself   but I ain't no chicken .........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

No one to talk with so I'm a man of constant sorrow


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

Old school Marshall Tucker 1973


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2016)

8 mo eyewerez


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

Hope the quests are enjoying my selections tonight, if you feel like gettin up and dancin go ahead we don't mind ..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 8 mo eyewerez



Well BOG ya only got half these hours to go


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

Tomorrow's VETERANS day   so dropping back 40 yrs or so


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2016)

Just one more

To all VETS PAST, PRESENT, and FUTURE 

THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh Quack
> 
> WAKE UP !!!!!!





Glad she finally quit calling me, I was right 'fo calling her bluff . . . 




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just one more
> 
> To all VETS PAST, PRESENT, and FUTURE
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE





Amen brother !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2016)

no drunkbro tonight!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> no drunkbro tonight!!!!



Is drunkbro ever really there?

coffee is brewing but it is smelling good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2016)

mornin' moon


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is drunkbro ever really there?
> 
> coffee is brewing but it is smelling good.



good point! a couple days ago he attempted to "modify" a climber .. I warned him that he was making it weaker by his so called modifications .. he came in the next day and said it broke with him when he was about 6ft off the ground!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2016)

good morning boys


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2016)

modify a climber.   hahahahahaha   ID10T


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> modify a climber.   hahahahahaha   ID10T



I promise to the good Lord he did it!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Happy FRIDAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest you drivelers that NEVER sleep !!!!!!

Today is my FRIDAY and I've got a bunch of things to get done before I lay my head down to sleep tonight.

Gobblin, that is a "fine" delivery person for your fresh brewed coffee this morning too.  Kinda makes me want to drink maybe a gallon or two this morning so that I will be wide awake all day long.  I know that I got mighty sleepy about 6 pm last night.


Moon, are the deer hiding from you on your deer woods?  Interested minds want to know.

OH, the Emergency Room called and wants to know if any of us drivelers know some "banged up guy" really stupid idget named Drunkbro?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon, EE.

Ol drunk bro modified his climber to come down much quicker.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2016)

hey Chief.   

are you seeing much smoke from the NGa fires?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief.
> 
> are you seeing much smoke from the NGa fires?



No sir, I haven't yet. I must be a tad to far west. My brother called me the other night(Wed.) and asked. We are only about 15 miles from each other, but he is to the north east of me. 

He asked if I could at least smell it, and I could barely detect the smell of smoke, but not seeing it. Also, the next day he told me he wasn't seeing it any longer.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon, EE.
> 
> Ol drunk bro modified his climber to come down really FAST and HARD too !!!!



Chief, Good Morning to you.  I fixed it for you !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2016)

He's more ENE now that I think about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, Good Morning to you.  I fixed it for you !!!!!





Yeah, ol drunkbro rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 11, 2016)

OH, Breaking News locally in Augusta area.

I just heard on the news that yesterday, a person attempted to rob someone at a Circle K gas station and in the process, the person being robbed shot the robber multiple time and THANKFULLY THE ROBBER IS NOW DEAD !!!!!!!  


I will be glad to buy that shooter some more ammunition and a nice COLD COCA COLA too !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH, Breaking News locally in Augusta area.
> 
> I just heard on the news that yesterday, a person attempted to rob someone at a Circle K gas station and in the process, the person being robbed shot the robber multiple time and THANKFULLY THE ROBBER IS NOW DEAD !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



shoot first, shoot center, shoot often


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH, Breaking News locally in Augusta area.
> 
> I just heard on the news that yesterday, a person attempted to rob someone at a Circle K gas station and in the process, the person being robbed shot the robber multiple time and THANKFULLY THE ROBBER IS NOW DEAD !!!!!!!
> 
> ...




X2.... saved the tax payers a lot of $$$ too. 

Edit to add- *Had he been caught alive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2016)

thirdy mo minuts


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Morning EE, Jeff and on the way home Blood. Thank you for your service to all of our veterans.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Smokes so thick and acrid it burns your eyes and nose at da Cafe'356. Reminds me of when Pop use to do control burns down in the Low Country when I was a kid.

Big thank you to all our Veterans. You too,two, to, 2, II, deuce, Uncle Stoner


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2016)

Holy smoke


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Smokes so thick and acrid it burns your eyes and nose at da Cafe'356. Reminds me of when Pop use to do control burns down in the Low Country when I was a kid.
> 
> Big thank you to all our Veterans. You too,two, to, 2, II, deuce, Uncle Stoner


  


hdm03 said:


> Holy smoke





Gooooood Mooorrrnnninnngggg Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mornin! 

I smell and feel like I have been sitting around the campfire for weeks. Burning bad wood. So much for a shower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 11, 2016)

http://www.star-telegram.com/entertainment/tv/article113387288.html


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I smell and feel like I have been sitting around the campfire for weeks. Burning bad wood. So much for a shower.



No kidding.....it's crazy.  When I walked outside this merning i thought i was at deer camp; it sure did smell goot


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2016)

but i am ready for it to go away and whatnot


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 11, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> but i am ready for it to go away and whatnot



Fluffy's baby pix is just way too cute ...


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2016)

precious; I tell ya.....absolutely precious


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

My handsome Diddy! Thank you sir.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

It's 9:30 and I'm still the only one here at work. I guess I didn't get the memo.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 11, 2016)

9:55 and about 79 other folks here at work


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My handsome Diddy! Thank you sir.



a dapper young man ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2016)

My wonderful dad and my son... Holy cow they look alike!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

moanin.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> moanin.



whats up Mista Twista ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> moanin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Eat a turkey sammich and chase it wiff a reeb. You'll feel betta.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> whats up Mista Twista ...




Good morning brother !!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Eat a turkey sammich and chase it wiff a reeb. You'll feel betta.





I'm good.. I fell down and went BOOM yesterday, skint my knee all up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

^^^^^^^ KANG BOOM !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning brother !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll sure do have a lot of earthquakes in the MON.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My wonderful dad and my son... Holy cow they look alike!!!


 WOW, they sure do!


Hooked On Quack said:


> moanin.


 hey shugga!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2016)

My Daddy............. I sure do miss him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll sure do have a lot of earthquakes in the MON.




Yeah, it can get a lil rough 'round hera . . 





Keebs said:


> WOW, they sure do!
> 
> hey shugga!





Hiya Lil N !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

Whatchaya'll habbin for dinna ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Brunswick stew.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Brunswick stew.



Oh I am jealous ....I loves me some Brunswick Stew ....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll habbin for dinna ???


Had a board meeting............ bought plates from a local church.......... grilled cheekun, con on da cobb (it was goood!) tater salad & a slice of cake...... I be full!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Had a board meeting............ bought plates from a local church.......... grilled cheekun, con on da cobb (it was goood!) tater salad & a slice of cake...... I be full!






You always be getting "free" dinnas . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

Where'd erybody go ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bored tadeff. 
Boss's 11:00 appt. showed up at 2:00. Aint nobody here but me. The 90 year old dude wasnt to wait on Boss to get back. I don't think he realizes it's Friday. Boss may not come back till 3 or 4. 
Probably went to get a pedi.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ??



That's what I wanna know. smh-ing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2016)

Boss back. 
 I'm


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You always be getting "free" dinnas . . .


 just once a month...............unless the Vets leave us leftova's...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ??


 customers..........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2016)

Thought the day was going to be a total bust. No wind so setup on the west end and wouldn't ya know it when it did start to blow it was out of the east  Saw a lot of geese ( not many ducks) but not coming our way, then about 9 a flock comes by but is headed for the other end, give a lot of "Please come here" and they turned and came straight at us lookin to set down. Jumped up fired twice and doubled . Nothin else so about 1 called it a day and came home but still a good day with 2  big honkers 

Good thing I shot better with the shotgun then the Kodak today cause I almost missed on this one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2016)

Dawn made turkey salad out of the well done smoked turkey I cooked, flavor is AWESOME !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey Quack world treatin ya OK today??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2016)

Happy Old Man with a couple of big geese  Just about wear myself out packin in and out but learnin to make several trips with less weight each time makes it easier


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mike, Chase looks like he is standing guard on those geese! Priceless! How are you going to cook them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2016)

Good job Mike!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2016)

Evening Youngins down in God's Country.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

Smoke is not too bad in Helen but you can definitely smell it.  Wind may shift and change that picture.

Coffee is ready and fire is built in the wood stove.   40* out there this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Morning and thanks Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

Morning kids...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids...



you off tonight so that you can play today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon.

I pulled an EE and rolled over several times.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you off tonight so that you can play today?


Yessir, just gave a little fork horned buck a pass.... The thought did cross my mind about how tasty he would be!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon.
> 
> I pulled an EE and rolled over several times.



Morning Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

Mornin bloodbro, lot of good bucks going down, going by the deer forum. Rut must be on like donkey kong, good luck today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bloodbro, lot of good bucks going down, going by the deer forum. Rut must be on like donkey kong, good luck today.



I'm waiting on my turn


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Jeff. Good luck Blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2016)

Mid-mornin.

I absolutely dislike this time of year. Everything is dying and there are so many dead leaves on the ground you can't even see the grass. #readyforsummer. 
Who wants to sit outside in the smoky wind and watch college feetsball. #emptyhouse#nocompanytoday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2016)

H22 is INSIDE cleaning  the man cave.
Getting ready for fireplace season.  #Ihavesockson.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid-mornin.
> 
> I absolutely dislike this time of year. Everything is dying and there are so many dead leaves on the ground you can't even see the grass. #readyforsummer.
> Who wants to sit outside in the smoky wind and watch college feetsball. #emptyhouse#nocompanytoday.



I will send the little woman to pick youns up! You can come up here and eat deer chili and drank a big dranky drank!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I will send the little woman to pick youns up! You can come up here and eat deer chili and drank a big dranky drank!




Grilled and fried quail and deer poppers here. I'll load the food up and be right there. #You gonna watch the game


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilled and fried quail and deer poppers here. I'll load the food up and be right there. You gonna watch the game



What game


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What game





That's why we eatin quail. Eagles might eat us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

I thought about killin a buncha skwerls today for some smothered down skwerl stew, but they hunkered down in this wind.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2016)

Company was just a few text away. #fullhouse.#ilovecompanyonafootballSaturday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

Does the tax assessor have the right to look inside your window? This happened yesterday.. I was catching a couple winks after work when I hear a knock on the door. So I do what I do ever time I hear someone at the door.... I grab my pistol eas to the side window and look out... This time , as I turn the corner I see this fat dude with his face planted against the window in my kitchen door! I yank open the door pistol by my side and firmly ask him who he is and what does he want.... I must have scared the carp out of him because he dropped everything in his hands as he was trying to answer me. He proceeded to ask lots of questions about the inside of my house being all nosey! I just simply replied that the house is exactly how it was when it was built. Can they come on my property unannounced at any time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Does the tax assessor have the right to look inside your window? This happened yesterday.. I was catching a couple winks after work when I hear a knock on the door. So I do what I do ever time I hear someone at the door.... I grab my pistol eas to the side window and look out... This time , as I turn the corner I see this fat dude with his face planted against the window in my kitchen door! I yank open the door pistol by my side and firmly ask him who he is and what does he want.... I must have scared the carp out of him because he dropped everything in his hands as he was trying to answer me. He proceeded to ask lots of questions about the inside of my house being all nosey! I just simply replied that the house is exactly how it was when it was built. Can they come on my property unannounced at any time?



Yeah I believe they can drive up unannounced and check the exterior for improvements, Jason. They call them audits I think, but peeking in your Windows woul be a no no in my book. I'd call someone at the tax assessors office and complain.

Now, sorry bud, but I've got to  @ you scarin' the dude like that. I bet he don't peep in your window no mo. 

Probly had to go home and change his britches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2016)

Afternoon all, my weekend to work !!  



Mike working on those gooses !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I believe they can drive up unannounced and check the exterior for improvements, Jason. They call them audits I think, but peeking in your Windows woul be a no no in my book. I'd call someone at the tax assessors office and complain.
> 
> Now, sorry bud, but I've got to  @ you scarin' the dude like that. I bet he don't peep in your window no mo.
> 
> Probly had to go home and change his britches.



agree that they can check the exterior unannounced but the interior is none of their business.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mike, Chase looks like he is standing guard on those geese! Priceless! How are you going to cook them?



Moon sorry I didn't repond sooner. Went to bed early got up early and went back out.

I do geese just like ducks. Fillet the meat off the breasts then soak over night in water with a little salt (seems to help draw the blood out). 

I cut up some onion some bacon and cut the meat into bite sized pieces  a bit of salt and plently of pepper and brown, don't cook to long it'll dry out the meat, cook just enough to lightly brown. Depending on how much grease the bacon leaves I might drain some but not all. Now for the tricky part, I see what kind of Rice-A-Roin we have and add to the mix. Sometimes I just follow the directions on the package and now and then I'll add some sort of cheese to the top and pop it in the oven. Oh and all this is done in the big cast iron skellit ( I don't know how to cook in anything but cast iron) 

Sometimes during the browning process I'll add celery carrots, garlic and cut up a mater and throw it in and just at the end maybe a can of corn. A can of tomatoe  soup ( and a can of water) a dash of hot sauce some Tonys seasoning cover and let cook. This one goes real good with some cornbread but then again so does the other 

Hope this helps


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I believe they can drive up unannounced and check the exterior for improvements, Jason. They call them audits I think, but peeking in your Windows woul be a no no in my book. I'd call someone at the tax assessors office and complain.
> 
> Now, sorry bud, but I've got to  @ you scarin' the dude like that. I bet he don't peep in your window no mo.
> 
> Probly had to go home and change his britches.


I bet he did...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2016)

Weird kind of day today. Rainin when I left home but quit but lots of clouds, fog and WIND at the pond. Wind change directions more then a woman changes underpants so never was sure if I'd picked the right end of the lake but when I got there before daylight there was geese on both ends. Kind of pretty sunrise but the few birds that Chase and I saw just weren't headed our way. One flock sort of gave us a look but just wouldn't get quite close enough for a shot, almost took a poke at one on the edge but thought they might come back around but nope off they went. Only thing that came in was this swan till sometime after about noon I guess and I decided to pickup. Got the deks loaded on the packframe and hiked out to the road ( this is a pretty short hike). No more then start back for the rest of my stuff an "HONK" oh crap here they come from the far end off to the west lookin for a place to set down. Did I mention the shotgun is still in the blind but they never got close enough anyways. Get back to the blind and sit down and watch them circle once then off they went. Get the rest loaded up pack out get to the fence and a pair of Mallards drop right in where I just left. Watched from the road for a while debating if I should pack back in but nothing to be seen so decided to just call it a day.

Oh well still beats Workin!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

stonerbro,

does swan taste good?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro,
> 
> does swan taste good?




Don't know but heard that taste like CHICKEN  but no season here and the GWs have no sence of humor when it comes to shootin one of them 

Got tosay they are big they make my goose deks look like the size of mallards.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

I'd shoot an smuggle the swan! 

Evening Mike!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2016)

Heard this on the way home 

LOVE ME SOME JETHRO


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't know but heard that taste like CHICKEN  but no season here and the GWs have no sence of humor when it comes to shootin one of them
> 
> Got tosay they are big they make my goose deks look like the size of mallards.



Tell them this GW said it was okay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2016)

Blood ='s Swan Smuggler . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood ='s Swan Smuggler . .



Dang right!
Made some deer, dear, diiir chilli


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2016)

Pic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

Evenin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 12, 2016)

Lookin good Bloodbro !!!


Evening Chiefbro, somebody hava a dranky drank for me, headed in !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lookin good Bloodbro !!!
> 
> 
> Evening Chiefbro, somebody hava a dranky drank for me, headed in !!!



Gotcha covered like a fat girl, Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

Chili be lookin good, blood.

Nice pics, Stonerbro.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2016)

Got to raise ya a goose gumbo BOG just wish we had smellavision   now to simmer for awhile


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

Dawgs pleasantly surprised me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha covered like a fat girl, Quackbro.



That's a visual I didn't need.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That's a visual I didn't need.



Whasamatta, no eye bleach at da cabin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Whasamatta, no eye bleach at da cabin?



Just don't have the stomach for it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

Well there is a green spot or two on the radar so I feel safe in using some water for coffee this morning


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 13, 2016)

Where is it raining ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Where is it raining ?



green in Newton county and here in White also.

don't go looking at the sf.  the pickems


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Morning KMac and Gobble. Second cup is kicking in Gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2016)

Didn't see the first deer in 74 miles of rural driving last night, or this morning ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

Mornin boys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't see the first deer in 74 miles of rural driving last night, or this morning ??



Probably all this wind keeping them held up in tight cover.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> green in Newton county and here in White also.
> 
> don't go looking at the sf.  the pickems



Shook it up good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

moon, quack and chief  

morning

I went to watch espn to catch up on a cracra weekend and fell back a sleep.  

Lots of clouds here so it didn't get as cold as predicted.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Shook it up good.



The OSU Michigan game sure became more important in the Big10.

LSU will surely move up the standings as well as my Huskers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2016)

Morning kids!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moon, quack and chief
> 
> morning
> 
> ...



Same here on the clouds, still breezy.



gobbleinwoods said:


> The OSU Michigan game sure became more important in the Big10.
> 
> LSU will surely move up the standings as well as my Huskers.



Yessir. They didn't give LSU enough credit for holding Bama scoreless for 3 1/2 quarters anyway.



blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids!



Sup blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Where is it raining ?




Little bit 'o water on the roads coming home, nuttin to it here in the MON.




Jeff C. said:


> Probably all this wind keeping them held up in tight cover.





Chief, wind was real light down here ???  



Gonna hafta to swap over to jeans 'fo long.


Co-worker and I kinda have a "unsaid" bet on who wears shorts the longest . . .  idjits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here on the clouds, still breezy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





When's the last time ANYBODY held Bammer scoreless for 3 1/2 qwaterz ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro,Jeff and Quackbro. Cloudy and wind blowing here at the camp. One last morning and back to the real world!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When's the last time ANYBODY held Bammer scoreless for 3 1/2 qwaterz ???



I just looked it up, Auburn in the Iron Bowl of 2000.

Actually that was scoreless for the game though.

Auburn - 9 Bama - 0


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Little bit 'o water on the roads coming home, nuttin to it here in the MON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rut might be winding down, Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro,Jeff and Quackbro. Cloudy and wind blowing here at the camp. One last morning and back to the real world!



Mornin Moon, anybody killing anything there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, anybody killing anything there?



Looking at the cafe thread I would say the food budget!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looking at the cafe thread I would say the food budget!!








Man Management is FREAKING at work.  We've got FOUR major production components down, my job and blunger has been down since last Wednesday, the job that receives my product has been down since LAST Monday.  Another blunger crashed this morning.


And here we are at maximum capacity (first time in YEARS) and we have NO spare parts.



Can you say IDJITS ???  Less management spends, more they make on bounuses . . .  Guess what ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2016)

Gotta crash bro's, good day to all !!!


Glad I'm just a pion/cog in the wheel !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2016)

Sorry for the vent, but most of ya'll have been there, done that.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Been 3 killed Jeff. An 8,10 and 11.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2016)

Breakfast ... Kinda
ham and egg quesadilla with tomato, cucumber garnish!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast ... Kinda
> ham and egg quesadilla with tomato, cucumber garnish!



weird combination but served on a frisbee makes it okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looking at the cafe thread I would say the food budget!!



Ohhhh I see, you have to visit Moons cafe threads to find out what they killed. I can only take so many cravings flung.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry for the vent, but most of ya'll have been there, done that.



Bro, I'm just glad it's not the other vent! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Been 3 killed Jeff. An 8,10 and 11.



Bout time Moonbro.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> weird combination but served on a frisbee makes it okay.



   

He had me all the way til the cukes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2016)

Empanadas with ground venison, potato, onion and cilantro! Wasn't bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 13, 2016)

Rain off and on all day!!  Not good for my bird field, but we need it !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2016)

Evening Youngins, yall go to bed with the chickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain off and on all day!!  Not good for my bird field, but we need it !!!



Dang, lucky dog you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins, yall go to bed with the chickens.



I don't BO$$, and unfortunately I often get up with the roosters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2016)

Morning kids! No DB all week!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2016)

morning as a new week starts


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Gobble. How did you get so lucky Blood?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Coffee is much needed this morning Gobble. First day back to work since Friday before last. We sure had fun at the camp. Ate good and even managed to kill some pretty good deer also.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 14, 2016)

*We do actually hunt.*

Some were asking if we ever hunted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2016)

Moonbrother laying da smack down !!!  



Morning folks, off for a couple !! 


Thanks I might hava drank . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 14, 2016)

who...what...when...where...how??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't see the first deer in 74 miles of rural driving last night, or this morning ??


We saw at least six dead on the side of the road or in the ditch coming home from Thomasville Ga. yesterday!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Some were asking if we ever hunted.


 NICE!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon.


 Mernin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonbrother laying da smack down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uh-oh...................... 


UK bowhunter said:


> who...what...when...where...how??


 Heeeyyyyyyyyyy you tall drank ah water!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> We saw at least six dead on the side of the road or in the ditch coming home from Thomasville Ga. yesterday!!


 seen a couple in the ditch too........... such a waste.......


Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> NICE!!
> 
> Mernin!
> 
> ...



Mornin gal friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moonbrother laying da smack down !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wayyy! 





UK bowhunter said:


> who...what...when...where...how??



Good Googly Moogly!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Empanadas with ground venison, potato, onion and cilantro! Wasn't bad!


 THAT is something I want to try to make.............. just leave out the cilantro on mine....... bleccchhhhh!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> NICE!!
> 
> Mernin!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> No wayyy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's happnin' gang??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2016)

UK bowhunter said:


> What's happnin' gang??


 SOME things don't change............. how you been?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> THAT is something I want to try to make.............. just leave out the cilantro on mine....... bleccchhhhh!



Aaahhhh, quit being a woman!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2016)

Computer down all mornin. 

Frost on the ground this mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhhh, quit being a woman!!!


 I ain't switchin sides, not at my age, mister! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Computer down all mornin.
> 
> Frost on the ground this mornin.


 I heard on my local that Athens was around 32......... I thought "Poor Mandy"......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Computer down all mornin.
> 
> Frost on the ground this mornin.



That's strange, we had our first lite frost Friday Mornin and none since.

Today, I'm getting my first smoke from fires I reckon. Too widespread to be local for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2016)

Hearing my first Sandhills today.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2016)

very smoky in the 30046 today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2016)

smoky in the 30606 as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2016)

Take a look at the deer I got this morning.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=885589


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2016)

Beautiful buck; Nic.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2016)

Great buck, Nic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2016)

Lots of length on those tines Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2016)

Well, we made 25 posts since bloods @ 12:30 am....26 now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a look at the deer I got this morning.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=885589


That's a dang good buck Nick!!!.........I like how the main beams almost come back together!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2016)

slow day yesterday for the drivelers.   Must make the coffee with a little more kick


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2016)

mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> slow day yesterday for the drivelers.   Must make the coffee with a little more kick



Mornin coffeebro. I'm aboard for a stout batch.

Hoping and praying for success and comfort for Ms TERESA and Mike in the coming days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Mornin blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Morning Gobble , Blood and Jeff. 38 degrees at 31220 this morning. The smoke made down our way yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2016)

hey Chief and moon

isn't the smoke a good scent cover?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2016)

Man I was busier than a centapeed in a toe counting contest last night! I'm ready for some front porch time!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2016)

Mornin Boys............. gonna be busy the next coupla days, ya'll keep the light on for me, please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2016)

Good Morning!!!!!!!!


what i miss?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> what i miss?


QUIET............ homotree is sleepin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 15, 2016)

He needs to wake up,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2016)

Howdeeeeeeee !!!


Only 3 days this week, then off 11 !! 


Headed to Arkansas Sunday in my bro's jet for a all expense paid duck hunting trip, haven't been in awhile !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2016)

Gonna take the wife out to eat . . . 


She'll wipe out the local buffet . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2016)

They should charge her by the pound . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take the wife out to eat . . .
> 
> 
> She'll wipe out the local buffet . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> They should charge her by the pound . .


 "copy-paste-text"............ Hey Dawn, Incoming!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> "copy-paste-text"............ Hey Dawn, Incoming!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


 notice he left to, two, too??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> "copy-paste-text"............ Hey Dawn, Incoming!!!!!





Keebs said:


> notice he left to, two, too??



Send it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Send it!


 I don't do the "phone computer" thang................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Callin it s day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Callin it a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I don't do the "phone computer" thang................



^Phone use above^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2016)

afternoon by almost fiver


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> ^Phone use above^


nut...........

Ok, off to Albany for an excel seminar tomorrow and to Macon for a pool certification class on Thursday, will remain home Friday to crash & babysit tiny terror, will try to check in sometime or another! 
Later folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> "copy-paste-text"............ Hey Dawn, Incoming!!!!!





Keebs said:


> notice he left to, two, too??




   Just got home from the buffet, they asked nicely to leave and not come back . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Callin it s day.





Jeff C. said:


> Callin it a day.






You can say that twice !!!



My new neighbor "Champ" son killed a nice lil 8 ptr, seen him a few times !!!  Great kids first buck, 'bout 16" wide and good tines.  Check out his thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home from the buffet, they asked nicely to leave and not come back . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to edit it and next thing I knew it was posted again. 

I'll check it out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Evening folks. Quackbro Ms Dawn is gonna whup you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2016)

Evenin Moon. Dadgum neighbor kid just stooped by and showed me a pic of a very nice 10 ptr. that was hit by a car last week a little over a mile from here.

Looked very similar to the one I saw that same morning less than a mile from where it was hit that evening.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dang Jeff! Hate to see one go that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2016)

Buddy killed a big male coyote and a small female !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Quackbro Ms Dawn is gonna whup you!





Been whooped before brother, still standing !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been whooped before brother, still standing !!





Neva had Afro knee grow hair in my mouf like Sinclair !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2016)

Evening folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2016)

3 N a haf mo eyewerez


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2016)

blood, tru dat ^^^^

morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Good morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Gobble and Bloodbro.



blood's little green light has been off since his last post.  I am guessing that without drunkbro he has actually had to don the tool belt this morning.    

morn, moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

Mornin Moon, gobblein, blood gettin close.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Morning Jeff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood's little green light has been off since his last post.  I am guessing that without drunkbro he has actually had to don the tool belt this morning.
> 
> morn, moon



Yes, I have been a busy lilfeller ....without DB .... It's been heaven!

Mernin G, Jiff , Moonbro, EE and the rest of you knuckle draggers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2016)

Puttin the girl on the bus an then I'm gone try an kill a innocent deer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2016)

Morning peeps


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jeffro!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mornin! 

Made reservations for next year camping when we got home this year. Just got an email saying the beach front sites would be closed due to hurricane clean up until Sept. 1st, 2017. They moved our reservation from 4 nights to 2 nights. 
I don't want a refund. I won't 4 NIGHTS. 

Phone call will be made when I get home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2016)

I want 5 nights


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2016)

Any if ya`ll deer hunting? Rut is firing up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Made reservations for next year camping when we got home this year. Just got an email saying the beach front sites would be closed due to hurricane clean up until Sept. 1st, 2017. They moved our reservation from 4 nights to 2 nights.
> I don't want a refund. I won't 4 NIGHTS.
> ...



Hmmm.... I got one too, but all they did was change arrival date on me I think.

Got me arriving Wed. Aug, 30th-Sun. Sept. 3rd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Any if ya`ll deer hunting? Rut is firing up here.



I believe it's winding down up this way Nic. Bout done except for some stragglers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm.... I got one too, but all they did was change arrival date on me I think.
> 
> Got me arriving Wed. Aug, 30th-Sun. Sept. 3rd.



For some reason I thought ya'll weren't coming next year. Now I'm 
First reservation says 8-3-17 - 9-3-17. The one this morning says 9-1-17 - 9-3-17. Guess I will call and try to get one that's not beach front.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2016)

Just got off the phone. They are completely booked for Labor Day holiday. Even tho I booked the reservation last Sept. I guess I just got booted out of 2 nights. Gonna talk to H22 tonight and will probably cancel. We'll just do like Greg and Angela and get a condo.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2016)

hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jeff fa fa's campsite gonna be very popular.
Only time I will be at the condo is to sleep. Condo's are on the golf coarse. smh-ing real slow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 16, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Any if ya`ll deer hunting? Rut is firing up here.



Lost my lease last year.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 16, 2016)

where is the last place you saw it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> where is the last place you saw it?



Over there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Evening Quackbro. You off tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro. You off tonight?




No sir, gotta work 3 then off for 11 !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Evening folks





Hiya Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, gotta work 3 then off for 11 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy brother Quack!

Felt like some swamp music and an awesome 4 pointer from Georgia.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 16, 2016)

That is an absolute monster Jeff! Don't know why he wasn't shot! Wow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That is an absolute monster Jeff! Don't know why he wasn't shot! Wow!



Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. That video was from 2009.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2016)

Live from werky werk werk!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Good morning. It sure is getting closer to Friday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning. It sure is getting closer to Friday!



Indeed it is! Mornin Moonbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2016)

good morning the weather sure is in flux


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2016)

blood, did you get a deer yesterday?

moon morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro and Gobble. That 4 pointer in Jeffs video is a beast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Morning Jeff.  Any projects today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff.  Any projects today?



Yessir, back to my windows. Removing old silicone caulk around Windows and replacing. It's more of a pain and time consuming than I thought. I'm also wire brushing and painting the metal lintels above the Windows. Lot of taping off brick and window, as I'm spray painting them. Plus every thing is on a ladder for the most part.

Gotta travel back to Morgantown, WV tomorrow morning too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2016)

Morning boys.. I had a opportunity but didn't take the shot G! Kinda regretting it now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

Time to get Jag ready for work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2016)

'Morning bro's !!!  Sistas be along shortly !!


C'moan 7am Saturday morning !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Naw I was way to skinny to be a stripper. Iffin I took my shirt off back then and turned sideways no one would ever see me





Just saw this, dangit man, NO profile whatso eva ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2016)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2016)

^^^^^^^ Kang Mudhole !!! 



Gotta crash, good day all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2016)

Morning Quack, 
Hey Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Quack,
> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet



Hey Mud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2016)

Calling to cancel beach camp trip. No reason to go for two days. Edisto police said the eye of the storm made it's turn on the Island, so they got both the leading edge and the back of the storm.

From Edisto police page." The oceanside campground was devastated. I toured it last week. The last time frame I was given for that area was 2018. All the power, water, roads, and sites will have to replaced."
On a lighter note.....The house if fine, so we will be there for Summer vacation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Calling to cancel beach camp trip. No reason to go for two days. Edisto police said the eye of the storm made it's turn on the Island, so they got both the leading edge and the back of the storm.
> 
> From Edisto police page." The oceanside campground was devastated. I toured it last week. The last time frame I was given for that area was 2018. All the power, water, roads, and sites will have to replaced."
> On a lighter note.....The house if fine, so we will be there for Summer vacation.



I reckon we'll be canceling also.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 17, 2016)

i'm gonna cancel too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon we'll be canceling also.


I was just telling my co-worker about you. First the tralor tire, then the tropical storm, and now the hurricane. I believe Wobbert Woo's luck done rubbed off on you.



hdm03 said:


> i'm gonna cancel too


We'll try again in 2018. Deal?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was just telling my co-worker about you. First the tralor tire, then the tropical storm, and now the hurricane. I believe Wobbert Woo's luck done rubbed off on you.
> 
> 
> We'll try again in 2018. Deal?



The Edisto curse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> The Edisto curse.



You musta touched them bones on the voo doo tree.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2016)

Just called and cancelled.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Just called and cancelled.



We'll try again in 2018. Deal?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2016)

deal!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2016)

Jeffro! 

Later y'all. time to go


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!
> 
> Later y'all. time to go



Hey Mudro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Howdy Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2016)

Evening bro's !!!  Time to getr done !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2016)

another 10'er in the books but tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Evening Quackbro and Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 17, 2016)

Evenin Moon. 

Dang, chance of snow showers Saturday night and Sunday mornin in Morgantown, WVA for the 8:00 pm game and ride back to Pittsburgh airport the next morning. Might just be rain too, but showing 30* on NWS.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2016)

Evening kids! It's my Friday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Good Friday morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

moisture is moisture chief

blood, glad you get a Friday this week
moon, you sure have been up early the last two days.

coffee is good this morning have a cup


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Been getting an early start Gobble. Coffee sure helps the process. Sounds like Jeff better take some warm clothes this weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

I was awake earlier but didn't post figuring no one else other than blood was up.  Well quack is but can drivel at work no mo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Mornin gobblein and Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Safe travels for the weekend. Too bad you have to go so far to see some precipitation!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

chief, feetball again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Safe travels for the weekend. Too bad you have to go so far to see some precipitation!



Copy that, Moon. Last place I want to see it too. It was nasty right up til game time last time I was there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief, feetball again?



Yessir, WVA vs Oklahoma.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, WVA vs Oklahoma.



I picked Oklahoma in the sf so do all you can to influence the outcome.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I picked Oklahoma in the sf so do all you can to influence the outcome.   Thanks in advance.





Will do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

It would be kind of nice seeing snow showers rather than rain I reckon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2016)

Mernin girls! Hope you all have a great Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2016)

hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Boarding.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap !!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..!!!



"Free" duck has been cancelled, 2 guys backed out.  Folks wonder why I don't work for my family...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap !!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Free" duck has been cancelled, 2 guys backed out.  Folks wonder why I don't work for my family...



Dang, that sucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Sweet, empty seat next to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Holler later, y'all have a good Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, that sucks.






It'll be alright, still gonna be off for 11 days, good neighbor/friend Champ and his family are coming down, Dawn and I will take off somewhere...



Safe travels Chiefbro !!!



Gotta crash . . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2016)

Wheres da free duck hunt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2016)

Safe travels Jeff fa fa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wheres da free duck hunt?





Arkansas, private jet all expenses paid.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Arkansas, private jet all expenses paid.



We'll try again in 2018. Deal?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap !!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Free" duck has been cancelled, 2 guys backed out.  Folks wonder why I don't work for my family...



I know how you feel.....I had to cancel my beach trip yesterday......But I am looking forward to 2018


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2016)

for 2018.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2016)

one of your nanners done broke


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2016)

^^^^  mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

fly by on Friday may it fly bye


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It'll be alright, still gonna be off for 11 days, good neighbor/friend Champ and his family are coming down, Dawn and I will take off somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Safe travels Jeff fa fa!




Appeeciate it.....safely on the ground. Waiting on partner that lands in about 15-20 mins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Appeeciate it.....safely on the ground. Waiting on partner that lands in about 15-20 mins.



time enough for a beverage of your choice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> time enough for a beverage of your choice



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> time enough for a beverage of your choice





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great minds think alike.



He'll probly have a 6 Pak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'll try again in 2018. Deal?





hdm03 said:


> I know how you feel.....I had to cancel my beach trip yesterday......But I am looking forward to 2018





Here's to 2018, we'll make travelin fun again !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

All done for today. Don't go in til 2:30 p tomorrow either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's to 2018, we'll make travelin fun again !!



Traveling is always fun if someone else is driving so the driveling can happen in the back of the bus.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2016)

Well lookin at the bottom of the page a bunch of ya seem to be goofin off today 

Ran into a dang road block this morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2016)

The owner of that property came along while I was shooting wondering what I was up to. Well after talking for a while he remembered me and we had a real good half hour talk or so. Might have another place to do a bit of hunting, we'll see. Anyways while talkin the muleys came back, sometimes they go over the fence some decide to go thru.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> here's to 2018, we'll make travelin fun again !!



m. T. F. A.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

Ya'll getting any rain Uncle Stoner ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> The owner of that property came along while I was shooting wondering what I was up to. Well after talking for a while he remembered me and we had a real good half hour talk or so. Might have another place to do a bit of hunting, we'll see. Anyways while talkin the muleys came back, sometimes they go over the fence some decide to go thru.......



Nice pic, Mike.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

12 mo howas and I'm thru !!! 



Prolly hafta go to rehab before I go back to work . . 



Rehabs fo quitters, and there ain't no quit in Quack !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol, I've edited my mtfa post twice, but it will not capitalize the M.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 mo howas and I'm thru !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got dis, Hoss.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll getting any rain Uncle Stoner ??



We's been getting a lot of rain, Oct turned out that we set a new record for rain in Oct. Lately the temps have dropped enough that there has even been some snow mixed in, not enough to stick yet but it's comin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 mo howas and I'm thru !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack we know you ain't no quiter so.........

"HAVE A DRINK ON ME!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> The owner of that property came along while I was shooting wondering what I was up to. Well after talking for a while he remembered me and we had a real good half hour talk or so. Might have another place to do a bit of hunting, we'll see. Anyways while talkin the muleys came back, sometimes they go over the fence some decide to go thru.......




Super cool shot Stonerbro !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> You got dis, Hoss.





Yessir, I sure hope to slide thru these last 12 !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Buzzed already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

What up bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't know how to embed a YouTube video from my phone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know how to embed a YouTube video from my phone.



Isn't technology great?   I still have trouble posting pictures from my 'smart' phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2016)

Good evening bro's, time to


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2016)

Dinner was horrible!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't technology great?   I still have trouble posting pictures from my 'smart' phone.



Stoopid 'Smart' phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 18, 2016)

Think I'll go look at menu


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go look at menu



When I think of places in the country I know the menu items?  Kansas City, BBQ,  FL seafood,   Maine Lobster,  NC yellow mustard bbq,  

What is WV known for?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2016)

BOG made me hungry so I got the makins for some chili and cornbread plus temp is in the hi 30s low 40s so I need to make something to warm the soul


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 18, 2016)

Evening, back at it till Thursday


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2016)

Guess its just me and no internet Quack tonight


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Morning Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2016)

Morning Moon


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2016)

Morning folks, don't forget to sign up for secret santa


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2016)

morning wy and moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Coffee be goot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

Live from the pine thicket!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Morning and good luck Bloodbro! Did you get the hog text?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2016)

Sleep is for the dead, gonna stay up all day and hava  drank, or tu.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2016)

Moonbro, call me at the house...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning and good luck Bloodbro! Did you get the hog text?



Sure did.. nice one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2016)

Walked around the den/kitchen/office for 10 minutes looking for the phone, it was in my hand.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mornin!
H22 in the woods. I sent the boy and his girl to Myrtle Beach for a long needed (alone time) weekend. It's just me and the grand doggy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> H22 in the woods. I sent the boy and his girl to Myrtle Beach for a long needed (alone time) weekend. It's just me and the grand doggy.





Can I stawkya ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can I stawkya ???



You neva asked before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Mornin folks....free bloody Mary's in the lobby.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....free bloody Mary's in the lobby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I think of places in the country I know the menu items?  Kansas City, BBQ,  FL seafood,   Maine Lobster,  NC yellow mustard bbq,
> 
> What is WV known for?



Good ? gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Gonna do breakfast first, then follow up with BM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good ? gobblein.



John Denver. 

Mountain mama. Take me home, country road.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna do breakfast first, then follow up with BM.



Do ya feel like a KANG now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do ya feel like a KANG now?



Yes ma'am.....scrambled eggs, bacon, hash browns, biscuit and gravy, cantaloupe, OJ, coffee, and a little Danish to top it off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....free bloody Mary's in the lobby.



That would be the last time they offered them for free if I was there


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Not going to get much sleep tonight, but will be home at the house by probably 9:00 am tomorrow.

Game should be over by 11:30 ish, take us about an hour or so to tear our eqpt. down and pack up. Back to hotel hopefully by 1 ish.
Flight is at 6:30, but we've got an hour drive to PIT airport. Going to need to leave by 4:00 am.

Traffic in this small town could hold us up leaving stadium.

Might get 2 hrs of sleep before the alarm goes off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That would be the last time they offered them for free if I was there



 

That's why I decided to eat first.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good ? gobblein.



Well what was on the dinner menu?

I see b'fast was normal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You neva asked before.




Crap, I'm losing my touch . .





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....free bloody Mary's in the lobby.





I've never had one Chiefbro ???  Don't think I could stomach the mater juice.  Know folks that drank it for a hangova cure??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well what was on the dinner menu?
> 
> I see b'fast was normal.



I just did a couple of starters. Weird combo of chili and lettuce shrimp wraps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna do breakfast first, then follow up with BM.






"follow up with BM..."  



Boy, you ain't right !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I'm losing my touch . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good for a hang ova, but the end result is you're usually going to end up with another one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "follow up with BM..."
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you ain't right !!



Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I'm losing my touch . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tasted one. I aint much for mater juice. H22 loves em. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> "follow up with BM..."
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you ain't right !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Weather is changing for the worse, rapidly. Total overcast and wind whipping.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Got all kinds of runners wiff numbers on there shirts running down our street. Happens every year. We like to sit on the porch and watch the girls in tutu's pushing baby strollers. I bet they cold this mornin.
Grand dog gave up on barking at em. 

Guess that's what we get for living in the "Historic District". That and higher taxes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Weather is changing for the worse, rapidly. Total overcast and wind whipping.



It's whipping here too. I had to come inside. Acorns hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's whipping here too. I had to come inside. Acorns hurt.



Jag got hit right on top of his head from a pecan, just recently. I heard it, right before he said , Dang it. I tried not to laugh though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Morning Jeff, Quackbro and Mrs. H. Hope Bloodbro and H22 can connect this morning. About to cook a 14 lb. turkey on the egg for our dinner at work Monday. Our daughter is in route from Asheville NC this morning . Will be a nice surprise for her brother. It's the sons birthday today, 34 years ago at 7:18 in the AM. Dang I'm getting old! Cube deer, smashed taters, peas and biscuits. Mrs. Moonpie made him his favorite. Caramel cake. Gonna be a party round here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, Quackbro and Mrs. H. Hope Bloodbro and H22 can connect this morning. About to cook a 14 lb. turkey on the egg for our dinner at work Monday. Our daughter is in route from Asheville NC this morning . Will be a nice surprise for her brother. It's the sons birthday today, 34 years ago at 7:18 in the AM. Dang I'm getting old! Cube deer, smashed taters, peas and biscuits. Mrs. Moonpie made him his favorite. Caramel cake. Gonna be a party round here!



Happy birthday to your son, Moon. Sounds like it's gonna be a festive day for all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Dang, blowing rain has already set in. 

Gonna be rough sitting motionless in that cart tonight for 3 1/2 hours. The camera is so sensitive if I want to scratch my nose I have to move like a sloth.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Chief. I think we will have some good times today for sure. Not much rest for you tonight! Safe travels back home bud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2016)

Love me some Mandy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Chief. I think we will have some good times today for sure. Not much rest for you tonight! Safe travels back home bud.



Thanks sir. Just walked outside, temp has dropped drastically with blowing rain. Go in @ 2:30, gonna be a lonnnng night for sure.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Love me some Mandy !!!



She is sho nuff sweet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Bloody Mary's going down smooth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, Quackbro and Mrs. H. Hope Bloodbro and H22 can connect this morning. About to cook a 14 lb. turkey on the egg for our dinner at work Monday. Our daughter is in route from Asheville NC this morning . Will be a nice surprise for her brother. It's the sons birthday today, 34 years ago at 7:18 in the AM. Dang I'm getting old! Cube deer, smashed taters, peas and biscuits. Mrs. Moonpie made him his favorite. Caramel cake. Gonna be a party round here!


Happy birthday to lil moonpie! Sounds like a great time will be had with family. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Love me some Mandy !!!


Always good to talk to my Quack. 


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks sir. Just walked outside, temp has dropped drastically with blowing rain. Go in @ 2:30, gonna be a lonnnng night for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> She is sho nuff sweet!



Awwwww.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

I just got a catalog in the mail and it's addressed to The Hornet's.
Will try to post a pic when I have time. Glad we got the catalog, gonna order H22's dad a Christmas present from it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Ohio St-Mich St = good game.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you Mrs. H. We are looking forward to having all the family together. Going to be some good times for sure!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sideways pic. Smh-ing real fast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

No deers this morning.. regretting no chootin the buck I seen last week! It's over ...let it burn!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 19, 2016)

The pic is right on my iPad. I still can't post a pic from my 6s+ phone! Phooey! What's on the menu tonight Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Snow showers here, wind whipping.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Snow showers here, wind whipping.



It's gettin so cold here Imma goin to put anti freeze in da water heater. Com'on summer time


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> The pic is right on my iPad. I still can't post a pic from my 6s+ phone! Phooey! What's on the menu tonight Bloodbro?



Faheatuz... Chicken , steak, skrimp....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Moon, try this: 

When you go to choose file in manage attachments and it gives you the option to go to photo library, choose pic, then hit edit top right. When it gives you edit options, choose the square rotate function, after you do that you will see a set of squares to the right above the word Done, choose that and it gives you the option to resize it. I choose 7:5 and hit Done. Then, go back to manage attachments and upload. That's been working for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

I take that back Moon. Go resize pic first according to my directions, then go to manage attachments and choose the downsized pic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Faheatuz... Chicken , steak, skrimp....



YUMMMMMM!
Chili dawgs and onion rangs here. It's football Saturday. I will be getting the same thing for next weeks GA vs GA Tech game from the Varsity. It's just tradition.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Example


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

H22 went hunting this morning and watched some young bucks chasing the girls, but he came home with some meat to put in the freezer. He stopped by the processor on the way home. No deer were harmed this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Hmmmmm....some reason it's not working, even though it's showing the pic uploaded.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

I just took this pic and downsized it to 7:5.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

Meatballs and pasta, salad and rolls for game meal, not bad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I just took this pic and downsized it to 7:5.





Jeff C. said:


> Meatballs and pasta, salad and rolls for game meal, not bad.



You dog. I would love getting paid to do your job. 
H22 told the TV today that the refs need to call my cell phone to tell them the call before the review. He even gave them my number.  He shoulda been a sports caster and I shoulda been a referee. We missed our calling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You dog. I would love getting paid to do your job.
> H22 told the TV today that the refs need to call my cell phone to tell them the call before the review. He even gave them my number.  He shoulda been a sports caster and I shoulda been a referee. We missed our calling.



I was very fortunate to fall into this 30 years ago. Although, I've been in and out of it several different times in those 30 years, I've always stayed in contact with the ones that mattered.

Fixin to head down into the cold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

Finished product


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd share that plate blood


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2016)

Evening, hope Chief isn't frozen up there tonight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2016)

Poor Jeff fa fa. Them some BIG snow flakes. 
The boy and his girl just got home from the beach with shorts on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Weather is changing for the worse, rapidly. Total overcast and wind whipping.



That's for the better, in the long run.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd share that plate blood



You have a open invitation to the BOG ranch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2016)

Buncha folks here... I'm going ta bed... ... Dranky drank .. to mucho!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, hope Chief isn't frozen up there tonight





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor Jeff fa fa. Them some BIG snow flakes.
> The boy and his girl just got home from the beach with shorts on.



It was short lived, but the bottom fell out enough to cover us in it. Then again right at the end of the game and after when we were tearing it down and packing it up in cases.  

I stayed dry, but was chilly just sitting still.

Glad it was a blowout, we had no traffic when we left.

Just got to hotel drying stuff out before I pack it up.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's for the better, in the long run.



I wasn't concerned with the long run.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Might as well say good morning to gobblein and Moon while I'm in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well say good morning to gobblein and Moon while I'm in here.



Much appreciated.

It is still 40* here.  Predicted 34 and that was too close to freezing to risk losing all my peppers so I cut 85% of them leaving the small ones.  Brought 4  five gallon buckets into the house.   2 of Bells and 2 plablanos

well the morning coffee is ready so help yourself


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 20, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> It is still 40* here.  Predicted 34 and that was too close to freezing to risk losing all my peppers so I cut 85% of them leaving the small ones.  Brought 4  five gallon buckets into the house.   2 of Bells and 2 plablanos
> 
> well the morning coffee is ready so help yourself



Dang, that's a lot of peppers gobblein.



Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks



 Mornin Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

On the plane, gonna have to de-ice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> On the plane, gonna have to de-ice.


I always have to tell the flight attendant that when ordering an adult beverage. "Don't forget de ice"


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Holler later


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Morning Miggy, Gobble, Wy and Chief. Stayed up too late, got quite a few more winks in this morning. Needing the brew for sure today Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 20, 2016)

Morning boys


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. Good looking eats last night! You hunting this morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

At the house, unpacked and fixin to kick back for a few. Mighty quiet, MizT and Jag went to church and following it up with gallavanting.

I doubt I'll last very long in a quiet house. Got to the room sometime around 1:00 am and left for the airport @ 3:45 am. Never did go to sleep.

Anyway, good to be back at home with the loved ones and not freezing my butt off in a cold wind and wet snow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> At the house, unpacked and fixin to kick back for a few. Mighty quiet, MizT and Jag went to church and following it up with gallavanting.
> 
> I doubt I'll last very long in a quiet house. Got to the room sometime around 1:00 am and left for the airport @ 3:45 am. Never did go to sleep.
> 
> Anyway, good to be back at home with the loved ones and not freezing my butt off in a cold wind and wet snow.



Good deal Chief.   rest up

I'm dealing with peppers.  Chopping roasting and smelling up the kitchen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good deal Chief.   rest up
> 
> I'm dealing with peppers.  Chopping roasting and smelling up the kitchen.



Man, I bet it smells good though. You sure got a good mess of peppers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

I messed up and forgot to get MizT to DVR some football yesterday. I did watch portions of some and all the scores, highlights, etc., but not the same as watching a couple of close games in their entirety, especially this late in the season.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Glad you made another safe trip Jeff. Ain't no place like home! Gobble I bet it's smelling good at your house this morning. If y'all get a chance check out the cafe. Good times at Moonpies this weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Glad you made another safe trip Jeff. Ain't no place like home! Gobble I bet it's smelling good at your house this morning. If y'all get a chance check out the cafe. Good times at Moonpies this weekend.



You and blood just want to flung cravings on us. At least blood don't makes us leave our safe space.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

All right, I'm done. Y'all have a great day! 

Btw, I sure have been thinkin about Ms TERESA and EE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 20, 2016)

So have I Jeff. Get some rest and sleep whilst you have a quiet house. Ttyl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

Morning all !!  'Pose to go to Dawns family reunion, think I'm gonna skip this one . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

serious question quack,


Is it too early for a BLD?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> serious question quack,
> 
> 
> Is it too early for a BLD?





No sir, I've already had one !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Giting it done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

^^^^^^^ Getting it done sideways . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

The boy has some kinda app on his phone that keeps track of his activity. While he was at Myrtle beach walking 9 blocks with a cane, the app told him he had exceeded his activity. While he was sleeping that night it told him to stay on track. I wish ya'll coulda heard him tell the story last night. I laughed and laughed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^ Getting it done sideways . .



I stay that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I stay that way.





That's a good thang !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, I've already had one !!



sThanks for being a leader.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sThanks for being a leader.




I'm here for ya brother !!! 



Geeeeeeze just got off the tractor working in the bird field and it's DRY !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sThanks for being a leader.





Chiefbro is da Leader, I'm just a meek followa.  Lil dood skeers me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

Dang heavy butted, too much torque, F250 will get bogged down in sand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro is da Leader, I'm just a meek followa.  Lil dood skeers me . .



Naw bro, I've given up my leadership role, somebody's got to fill the void. I'm just along for the ride nowadays.
You were destined for this. 

Feel betta after about 4 hrs of sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

True leaders deny their role.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang heavy butted, too much torque, F250 will get bogged down in sand.



Give it some, "Gitty up an Go".


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

HoQ, gw, JC


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

H22 you sure had a good looking pan of venison


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> HoQ, gw, JC



'HEY' Mr Hawtnett with all the deer meat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Sometimes this forum just won't upload a pic from an iPhone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Even after downsizing it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2016)

Hope all you youngins getting ready for a nice Thanksgiving down in Georgia. We gonna have the kids and grandkids and Linda's sister here most of the week. If Colquitt County beats Grayson, I hope to get down that way for a game.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes this forum just won't upload a pic from an iPhone.



This forum has filters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw bro, I've given up my leadership role, somebody's got to fill the void. I'm just along for the ride nowadays.
> You were destined for this.
> 
> Feel betta after about 4 hrs of sleep.




Naw brother, you DA MAN !!!




gobbleinwoods said:


> True leaders deny their role.



Yep !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Give it some, "Gitty up an Go".




Dang thing's SO heavy ????  





Hornet22 said:


> HoQ, gw, JC





Mista Hornet, one of the luckiest men in da world !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Hope all you youngins getting ready for a nice Thanksgiving down in Georgia. We gonna have the kids and grandkids and Linda's sister here most of the week. If Colquitt County beats Grayson, I hope to get down that way for a game.



Happy Thanksgiving Bo$$. Thanks to you we got a nice catalog in the mail with some awesome Christmas present ideas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Hope all you youngins getting ready for a nice Thanksgiving down in Georgia. We gonna have the kids and grandkids and Linda's sister here most of the week. If Colquitt County beats Grayson, I hope to get down that way for a game.



Yessir Charlie, got a big Thanksgiving day tradition over at my older brothers Thursday.....can't wait.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 'HEY' Mr Hawtnett with all the deer meat.



And he still has more at the processors. We SET!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This forum has filters.



I was just going to show Quack a pitcher of my assistant from last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mista Hornet, one of the luckiest men in da world !!! [/QUOTE
> Awwwwe. H22 is a man of few words.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just going to show Quack a pitcher of my assistant from last night.



I wanna see. I don't judge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wanna see. I don't judge.



I asked her if she was cold and she said, "I'm pretty warm".

I said, "Young lady, you are lot warmer than warm".


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2016)

Hog killing weather here. It was 22 here this morning. Gonna be eating sausage and crackling bread next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just going to show Quack a pitcher of my assistant from last night.





Jeff C. said:


> I asked her if she was cold and she said, "I'm pretty warm".
> 
> I said, "Young lady, you are lot warmer than warm".






Oh SNAP, was she "nipplish??"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I asked her if she was cold and she said, "I'm pretty warm".
> 
> I said, "Young lady, you are lot warmer than warm".



You're such a gentleman.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

Dawn's still at her family reunion, she's prolly done hooked up with a cousin . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I asked her if she was cold and she said, "I'm pretty warm".
> 
> I said, "Young lady, you are lot warmer than warm".



Did you help the situation?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

H22 watching that dang Nascar all day. Kinda exciting, but I miss my feetsball.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2016)

You aint right Quack Bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's still at her family reunion, she's prolly done hooked up with a cousin . . .



You know your a . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're such a gentleman.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's still at her family reunion, she's prolly done hooked up with a cousin . . .



OH LAWD. No you did-nt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 watching that dang Nascar all day. Kinda exciting, but I miss my feetsball.



I had it on for about 30 and realized I wasn't paying a bit of attention so I switched back to fb


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Shut up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAP, was she "nipplish??"



Well, let's just say she left a lot to the imagination.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD. No you did-nt.



He did, did she?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I had it on for about 30 and realized I wasn't paying a bit of attention so I switched back to fb



I aint watched it all day, but the end is...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You aint right Quack Bro.





gobbleinwoods said:


> You know your a . . .





Yep and yep.  The Good Lawd made me a intellectual idiot, no apologies . . 


Hava drank on me !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, let's just say she left a lot to the imagination.



Girls got class.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, let's just say she left a lot to the imagination.



Those puffy coats sure hid a lot of interest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girls got class.



Or she dressed for the weather.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD. No you did-nt.



YeahIdid . . .




Jeff C. said:


> Well, let's just say she left a lot to the imagination.




OH MYYYYYYYYYY !!!  Where's Hom03 when ya need 'em ??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shut up.





Ouch . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep and yep.  The Good Lawd made me a intellectual idiot, no apologies . .
> 
> 
> Hava drank on me !!


Thanks pal! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Those puffy coats sure hid a lot of interest.


No YOU did-nt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's still at her family reunion, she's prolly done hooked up with a cousin . . .



  

See, I said you were destined for leadership.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks pal!
> 
> No YOU did-nt.



YeahIdid!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girls got class.





Yeahhhhhhhh, that's the ticket, gal's got class, that's why Chiefbro was checking her out, BECAUSE she had class.  Said NOBODY EVA !!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Or she dressed for the weather.





Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

^^^^ Kang CLASS !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

If she had class, who was the instructor?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh, that's the ticket, gal's got class, that's why Chiefbro was checking her out, BECAUSE she had class.  Said NOBODY EVA !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

We were on the WVU sideline, no wonder OU blew them out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If she had class, who was the instructor?



Don't give me a hard time. I live in a college town. I've seen it all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We were on the WVU sideline, no wonder OU blew them out.



Pics. Pics.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> See, I said you were destined for leadership.





Just not leadership material bro. There's NO filter between my brain and mouth. It just comes out.  Thanks for the confidence in me, but I'll NEVA be able to take your place !!

You da MAN !!!





Craaaaaaaaap, Dawn brought a cuzin home . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

This sounds like a Drivela from days gone by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics. Pics.



Stoopid forum won't upload.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just not leadership material bro. There's NO filter between my brain and mouth. It just comes out.  Thanks for the confidence in me, but I'll NEVA be able to take your place !!
> 
> You da MAN !!!
> 
> ...



Pics?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just not leadership material bro. There's NO filter between my brain and mouth. It just comes out.  Thanks for the confidence in me, but I'll NEVA be able to take your place !!
> 
> You da MAN !!!
> 
> ...



Jeff fa fa is still the leader. Stick your tail tween your legs and walk away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just not leadership material bro. There's NO filter between my brain and mouth. It just comes out.  Thanks for the confidence in me, but I'll NEVA be able to take your place !!
> 
> You da MAN !!!
> 
> ...



Dangggggg gettin serious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If she had class, who was the instructor?



I offered lots of advice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

quack, is the cuz hot?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, is the cuz hot?



Must be if he/she hooked wiff Mz. Dawn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2016)

H22 called the race. Thank goodness it's OVA!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 20, 2016)

Evening


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 20, 2016)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Good Monday morning. Short week for me. Work 2 and off 5.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2016)

Good morning, sounds like a good week Moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2016)

moon, enjoy the time off this week
morning wybro

day off today to take wife for colonoscopy.  To say her evening was censored is an understatement.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2016)

manners where are my manners


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Morning Wy and thanks for the brew Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2016)

Mornin boys!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. Left you a lil sumtin in the cafe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2016)

Shazam!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon, Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Oooops, missed Amigo, Mornin Messican.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2016)

Fixin to slip off to my favorite hunting spot..  well one of my favorite!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2016)

Shazam?  You bringing rain messican?

drop a big'um blood

Chief, get a good nights rest?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Shazam?  You bringing rain messican?



Tryin my best.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin my best.



Ppp please


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Shazam?  You bringing rain messican?
> 
> drop a big'um blood
> 
> Chief, get a good nights rest?



Yessir, slept like newborn.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

I survived!!!!! AND got my certification in both classes!

How ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I survived!!!!! AND got my certification in both classes!
> 
> How ya'll are?



Congrats gal friend. 

As far as your question, "when it rains, it pours".

I go into front bedroom to get on computer rather than phone. I hear a very faint low noise, a ticking sound and a constant low indescribable sound. I thought maybe it was the bird clock dragging or a rattle and air noise in the AC/Heat vent.

Then it dawned on me that Jag had watered some potted plants out front yesterday from a water hose right there in front of that room under the window.

I go out there to look and sure enough water is flowing out from behind the bib in the brick wall down to the ground.

I immediately go shut off the water and then go under the house to see how much had flooded underneath, as most appeared to flowing out of brick in front. The hose was turned off by Jag, btw.

As soon as I go under the house I see a water puddle on plastic vapor barrier, but it's not in the location it should be from that water line. As I walk over to it I realize it is from one of my Hot water heaters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok, I shut the valve off to that particular hose bib line. So I was able to turn water back on. 

I had to turn hot water heaters off for now, until I figure out what I'm going to do. They are both 50 gal heaters in line and are over 15 yrs old. I figure if one is gone bad, the other probably isn't far behind it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I survived!!!!! AND got my certification in both classes!
> 
> How ya'll are?


Congrats!!!! Welcome back! 


Jeff C. said:


> Congrats gal friend.
> 
> As far as your question, "when it rains, it pours".
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Just wondering if I should replace both water heaters considering their age. 

I did see a way to isolate the bad one and turn the good one back on, until I figure out what I'm going to do about replacing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2016)

congratulations go to keebsisnowcertifiable

Chief,  <smh>  tough call on the water heaters.  I've had one last more than 15 but it is not likely to last many more years.   Are you a gambling man?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> congratulations go to keebsisnowcertifiable
> 
> Chief,  <smh>  tough call on the water heaters.  I've had one last more than 15 but it is not likely to last many more years.   Are you a gambling man?



Yeah, I'm struggling with it especially since I'm selling. Would hate to sell it and a year from now new owner having to replace other one. I'll be their next door neighbor 

Actually, looking at good water heaters and their costs for 2-50 gallon replacements is got me considering tankless/on demand. Would be about the same price if I replace both.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Congrats gal friend.
> 
> As far as your question, "when it rains, it pours".
> 
> ...


 bless yo heart!


Jeff C. said:


> Ok, I shut the valve off to that particular hose bib line. So I was able to turn water back on.
> 
> I had to turn hot water heaters off for now, until I figure out what I'm going to do. They are both 50 gal heaters in line and are over 15 yrs old. I figure if one is gone bad, the other probably isn't far behind it.


nope, you right, when it rains it pours.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats!!!! Welcome back!


Thank ya!  Glad that is over with too!


gobbleinwoods said:


> congratulations go to keebsisnowcertifiable
> 
> Chief,  <smh>  tough call on the water heaters.  I've had one last more than 15 but it is not likely to last many more years.   Are you a gambling man?


 Thank ya kindly............. Chief? Gamblin Man??he lives on the edge ery single day!
</smh>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Afternoon all !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!


Hey.............. been meaning to ask, how da shingles? I hope 'bout gone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey.............. been meaning to ask, how da shingles? I hope 'bout gone!







Still have traces, still itchin !!!  But MUCH betta thanks !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Did some work on my dove field yesterday, geeeeeeeeeze it's DRY !!!   Still sneezing.


Susie was kicking up puff's of dust just walking.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still have traces, still itchin !!!  But MUCH betta thanks !!!


I feel for ya............ I hope & pray I don't get them, but with my track record, I'm betting I will....... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Did some work on my dove field yesterday, geeeeeeeeeze it's DRY !!!   Still sneezing.
> 
> 
> Susie was kicking up puff's of dust just walking.


Wanna borrow 3 horses for a while????? Talk about a dust town!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Almost quittin time. 
1 down. 1 1/2 to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart!
> 
> nope, you right, when it rains it pours.............
> 
> ...



 

Not by choice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Chiefbro is now playing the part of Pookie . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Mighta got lucky on water heater, hard to tell but looks like it's just the threaded pvc fitting going into tank that has a hairline crack in the threads. Might know it, that fitting I don't have on hand, but have just about every other one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro is now playing the part of Pookie . .



I can't catch a break lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

^^^I take that back ^^^.......if it's just that fitting, it is catching a break.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mighta got lucky on water heater, hard to tell but looks like it's just the threaded pvc fitting going into tank that has a hairline crack in the threads. Might know it, that fitting I don't have on hand, but have just about every other one.





Duct tape and Gorilla glue !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duct tape and Gorilla glue !!!



 

I've got both of those.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

My 92 yr old Mama (still driving) went to the eye doctor complaining she couldn't see.  He cleaned her glasses and sent her home . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My 92 yr old Mama (still driving) went to the eye doctor complaining she couldn't see.  He cleaned her glasses and sent her home . .



 

Dang it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got both of those.





Every house hold should !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Headed to HD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Headed to HD.






Grrrrrrrrrr, craaaaaaaaaap !!!   Gonna fix a dranky drank and head to town, Dawn loves driving my 250.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2016)

Morning.. almost time to make da doughnuts


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not by choice.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro is now playing the part of Pookie . .


sho is neck - n- neck, ain't it?


Jeff C. said:


> ^^^I take that back ^^^.......if it's just that fitting, it is catching a break.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, craaaaaaaaaap !!!   Gonna fix a dranky drank and head to town, Dawn loves driving my 250.


she's just trying to wear it out faster so she can get a Dodge.................


blood on the ground said:


> Morning.. almost time to make da doughnuts


well hi there, howudoin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

This kinda reminds of Chiefbro . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This kinda reminds of Chiefbro . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2016)

Green eggs and ham for suppa. I love my country livin friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning.. almost time to make da doughnuts



Could you make an extra dozen, I gotz a sweet roof.



Keebs said:


> sho is neck - n- neck, ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I caught a break..... It was a bad fitting, and I found another on on a piece of pipe an an old valve that I cut out. Didn't even have to go to HD. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> This kinda reminds of Chiefbro . .


  I kinda like that!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Green eggs and ham for suppa. I love my country livin friends.





Jeff C. said:


> I caught a break..... It was a bad fitting, and I found another on on a piece of pipe an an old valve that I cut out. Didn't even have to go to HD.
> 
> 
> I kinda like that!


 A good note to end the day on............. goot nite all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Still have to repair front hose bib, but I think I got what I need for that too......yeah c'mon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> A good note to end the day on............. goot nite all!



Take care, Schweety!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Good afternoon folks. We did our thanksgiving dinner at work today. Don't think I'm going to need any supper!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2016)

Chief is a lucky guy tonight.   Go buy a lotto ticket.

evening moon

hope it goes well blood

MsH22, that will be a goot supper


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon folks. We did our thanksgiving dinner at work today. Don't think I'm going to need any supper!



Evenin Moon, I bet you have a snack later on. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief is a lucky guy tonight.   Go buy a lotto ticket.
> 
> evening moon
> 
> ...



I'm knocking on wood anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2016)

170 lbs. Of ground deer. 70lbs. Of cut up. One freezer full. Love friends that share. H22 gets us one if we need it. And he did to start the season off, but friends that have plenty share. We set.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 170 lbs. Of ground deer. 70lbs. Of cut up. One freezer full. Love friends that share. H22 gets us one if we need it. And he did to start the season off, but friends that have plenty share. We set.



Nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 170 lbs. Of ground deer. 70lbs. Of cut up. One freezer full. Love friends that share. H22 gets us one if we need it. And he did to start the season off, but friends that have plenty share. We set.



That's a lot of deer meat.  



Wycliff said:


> Evening



Evening Wybro.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm not liking these cool nights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Okay, I'm a lil pizzed off.  Wife ran my "new to me" F250 off in a 4' ditch.  Geeeeeze, knee grow can't have nuttin 'round here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'm not liking these cool nights





Dood, you work inside a climate controlled control room ??  What's your major complaint ???

Is it too cool from the parking lot to your job ???



Can you tell I'm ill ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, you work inside a climate controlled control room ??  What's your major complaint ???
> 
> Is it too cool from the parking lot to your job ???
> 
> ...



I bet you spilled a dranky drank, didn ya?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm a lil pizzed off.  Wife ran my "new to me" F250 off in a 4' ditch.  Geeeeeze, knee grow can't have nuttin 'round here.



Didn't she do this once before?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet you spilled a dranky drank, didn ya?





Not a drop brother, I'ma professional !!!  Just don't understand what's SO hard about WHOAAAA, "there's a ditch right there.."   Not only did she NOT stop, but went/jumped it.   Guess I should be use to it, she's wrecked every vehicle we've ever owned, but as most of ya'll know I'm kinda particular when it comes to my trucks...


Bout thru my dog off the back, poor thang's still shaking!!! 


Haven't looked close, but no damage to the truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Didn't she do this once before?





Naw bro, LAST TIME  she hit a PARKED tractor under a shed...


Wanted to know when I moved it, (choicewordschoicewords)  "that Tractor's been sitting there for 5 YEARS..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Glad some of ya'll are getting a laugh, but I'm like Sinclair and his yards when it comes to my trucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a drop brother, I'ma professional !!!  Just don't understand what's SO hard about WHOAAAA, "there's a ditch right there.."   Not only did she NOT stop, but went/jumped it.   Guess I should be use to it, she's wrecked every vehicle we've ever owned, but as most of ya'll know I'm kinda particular when it comes to my trucks...
> 
> 
> Bout thru my dog off the back, poor thang's still shaking!!!
> ...



I knew that mule would jump a ditch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew that mule would jump a ditch.





I'm gonna sale it, you in the market ???  Metallic diamond white/ gold trim, tan leather, sunroof, lectric back window, spray in liner, Cam lock tool box, after market floor mats, back up camera, navigation, awesome stereo.


Passenger seat smells like butt after tonight . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

I 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm a lil pizzed off.  Wife ran my "new to me" F250 off in a 4' ditch.  Geeeeeze, knee grow can't have nuttin 'round here.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna sale it, you in the market ???  Metallic diamond white/ gold trim, tan leather, sunroof, lectric back window, spray in liner, Cam lock tool box, after market floor mats, back up camera, navigation, awesome stereo.
> 
> 
> Passenger seat smells like butt after tonight . .



What you gonna replace it with.....monster truck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

You could wrap it and call it "BUTT QUACK".


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, you work inside a climate controlled control room ??  What's your major complaint ???
> 
> Is it too cool from the parking lot to your job ???
> 
> ...





I have to do rounds also 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna sale it, you in the market ???  Metallic diamond white/ gold trim, tan leather, sunroof, lectric back window, spray in liner, Cam lock tool box, after market floor mats, back up camera, navigation, awesome stereo.
> 
> 
> Passenger seat smells like butt after tonight . .





Sorry but


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I have to do rounds also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought he was just teed off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> What you gonna replace it with.....monster truck?





Jeff C. said:


> You could wrap it and call it "BUTT QUACK".





Wycliff said:


> I have to do rounds also
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Both of you kneew growzzzzzz shaddup !!! 




This thangs a Cadillac!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Both of you kneew growzzzzzz shaddup !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love that truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Love that truck.





It's a ditch climbing BEAST !!!  




To be honest, never was in a market for a diesel, but ran across one just like it for a good price.  I really like it, but it don't ride like a Chevy.  ( specially not going thru ditches..)


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a ditch climbing BEAST !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll give you that. I've always felt like a Chevy rode better.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 21, 2016)

It's a ford Mil ..............


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 21, 2016)

Guess Mz Dawn just proved its built Ford tough


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

I used to mount eqpt on trucks(cab and chassis only), even stretched the frames. Ford is built heavier duty, at least they were back then. I attribute that to the difference in the ride.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 21, 2016)

Although a nice ford......


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 21, 2016)

It ain't no RAM though.....


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 21, 2016)

Prolly bauxite


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> It's a ford Mil ..............



Howdy Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 21, 2016)

Sup Chief   How's the jaguar?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

Holler at y'all later.

Quack, hope all is well with the Cadillac.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Sup Chief   How's the jaguar?



He's doin all right Dave, thanks for askin.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 21, 2016)

Miss Dawn can drive my truck through ditches Eva night and twice on Friday


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 21, 2016)

Stuck in paradise for 22 more days then going on a hunting binge on the mainland


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2016)

Good night bro's, I'm ova da butt hurt . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2016)

See ya Quackbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2016)

Quack that truck is a beast to climb out of a ditch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2016)

G money ain't sleeping tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

He's burning both ends of the candle


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> He's burning both ends of the candle



G might be dewin da toot! nex thang you know he's going to be hangin out with uncle stoner!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> G might be dewin da toot! nex thang you know he's going to be hangin out with uncle stoner!



ain't no tellin wat he dus inda mountains


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2016)

ohk you tu clowns I just was hungry and got up to fill the belly.

Offering coffee again this morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro, Wy and Gobble. Blood you been quiet about Drunkbro. He still kicking?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Wy and Gobble. Blood you been quiet about Drunkbro. He still kicking?



I think his little buddy took the week off.

morning moonbro


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Morning folks, just about got anuder won in da buk


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

Mornin blood, Wy, gobblein, Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2016)

hey Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Today is my Friday.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Juanmohowa


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Today is my Friday.



Sweeet!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Today is my Friday.



Good deal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mornin.
All by myself today. Why am I here. 
H22 having his company Thanksgiving today. That hashbrown casserole was smelling good this mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon folks. We did our thanksgiving dinner at work today. Don't think I'm going to need any supper!


 Sorry Thursday didn't work out, was coming by the base at 4:30ish, man that is some traffic!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 170 lbs. Of ground deer. 70lbs. Of cut up. One freezer full. Love friends that share. H22 gets us one if we need it. And he did to start the season off, but friends that have plenty share. We set.


My b-i-l just came back from a Missouri hunting trip & offered me one!!  I said "does it taste different??" 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm a lil pizzed off.  Wife ran my "new to me" F250 off in a 4' ditch.  Geeeeeze, knee grow can't have nuttin 'round here.


told ya, told ya, told ya so, told ya so............. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad some of ya'll are getting a laugh, but I'm like Sinclair and his yards when it comes to my trucks.


And yet you even let J drive one of them............  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> All by myself today. Why am I here.
> H22 having his company Thanksgiving today. That hashbrown casserole was smelling good this mornin.


 Today is my Friday!!!  Gonna get my dishes made for the trip to my sisters for Thanksgiving Lunch and get packed (dogs & all) for the trip to Granma's tomorrow, so I ain't rushed...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2016)

Moanin all !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin all !!!


read back???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> read back???





Did I miss sumpin ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I miss sumpin ??



Twice.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I miss sumpin ??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Twice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I miss sumpin ??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Twice.





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2016)

What's fo dinna ???   Dawn making her squash dressing for me to carry to my family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

fresh ground venison manwich burger wiff MUSTARD.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Howdy Keebs, Mrs. H and Quackbro. Tater salad, collards , ham and some of the turkey from yesterday's dinner here at work.  That traffic ain't no joke Keebs! Luckily I head north and it's still crazy at times! Maybe Rhonda and I can meet up with you next time you're  up this way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

Double whopper , fries, chocolate shake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Double whopper , fries, chocolate shake.



Heart healthy meal right there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Got a lot of my Christmas shopping done today. Had a credit on the credit card due to camping cancellation. Bout used it up and then some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

Jag's first orange off his orange tree he bought in N'awlins. 

It was a little tart, so I told him to let the rest hang a tad longer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's first orange off his orange tree he bought in N'awlins.
> 
> It was a little tart, so I told him to let the rest hang a tad longer.



Congrats JAG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats JAG!



He is one Happy camper today. Not only because of his orange, but he also got a Holiday bonus from work today. The boy was  'n


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He is one Happy camper today. Not only because of his orange, but he also got a Holiday bonus from work today. The boy was  'n



That is awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

He was lit up like a Christmas tree when he came out of that bldg with that card and check.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh and to top it all off, we stopped at an emissions test facility and got my truck emission test today. We gout of the truck because this particular location has free drinks/water in a refrigerator in the drive thru facility.

Well Jag notices pennies all over the floor and starts talking to the lone dude in the place and gets permission to pick up as many as he can find.

He picked up about 20 pennies and got in the truck. I asked if he got all of them and he said, "no, I left him about half".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh and to top it all off, we stopped at an emissions test facility and got my truck emission test today. We gout of the truck because this particular location has free drinks/water in a refrigerator in the drive thru facility.
> 
> Well Jag notices pennies all over the floor and starts talking to the lone dude in the place and gets permission to pick up as many as he can find.
> 
> He picked up about 20 pennies and got in the truck. I asked if he got all of them and he said, "no, I left him about half".


 Sweet Jag.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???   Dawn making her squash dressing for me to carry to my family.


Got a big 'ol pot of my homemade chicken soup (achooo) gonna have sammiches to go with it........... and special company from south flouriduh!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> fresh ground venison manwich burger wiff MUSTARD.


that'll work, that's how I make mine too, to, two, except no mustard.


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Keebs, Mrs. H and Quackbro. Tater salad, collards , ham and some of the turkey from yesterday's dinner here at work.  That traffic ain't no joke Keebs! Luckily I head north and it's still crazy at times! Maybe Rhonda and I can meet up with you next time you're  up this way.


 I caught it going up and coming back!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a lot of my Christmas shopping done today. Had a credit on the credit card due to camping cancellation. Bout used it up and then some.





Jeff C. said:


> Jag's first orange off his orange tree he bought in N'awlins.
> 
> It was a little tart, so I told him to let the rest hang a tad longer.


Awesome!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> He is one Happy camper today. Not only because of his orange, but he also got a Holiday bonus from work today. The boy was  'n





Jeff C. said:


> Oh and to top it all off, we stopped at an emissions test facility and got my truck emission test today. We gout of the truck because this particular location has free drinks/water in a refrigerator in the drive thru facility.
> 
> Well Jag notices pennies all over the floor and starts talking to the lone dude in the place and gets permission to pick up as many as he can find.
> 
> He picked up about 20 pennies and got in the truck. I asked if he got all of them and he said, "no, I left him about half".


aaawwww that boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Got a big 'ol pot of my homemade chicken soup (achooo) gonna have sammiches to go with it........... and special company from south flouriduh!!
> 
> that'll work, that's how I make mine too, to, two, except no mustard.
> 
> ...



Heart of gold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't know what it is about fast food burgers, but mannn, they make me sleepy.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 22, 2016)

they'll also make your heart stop


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know what it is about fast food burgers, but mannn, they make me sleepy.



Fries and shake don't help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> they'll also make your heart stop





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fries and shake don't help.



I rarely eat them , but Burger King was right next to da emission place.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 22, 2016)

You should have gone to Golden Corral.....Mud would've been proud


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 22, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> they'll also make your heart stop






Sez Chubby . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 22, 2016)

my chubbiness is a result of boozes; not fast food and things of that nature


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> my chubbiness is a result of boozes; not fast food and things of that nature



atta way to tell him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

For all of ya'll traveling tomorrow, safe travels and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heart of gold.


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> For all of ya'll traveling tomorrow, safe travels and Happy Thanksgiving.


 Ditto, from me too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> For all of ya'll traveling tomorrow, safe travels and Happy Thanksgiving.





Tomorrow is not Thanksgiving . . idijit . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tomorrow is not Thanksgiving . . idijit . .



I know this idjit.:whip
And ba humbug to you too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tomorrow is not Thanksgiving . . idijit . .


 she SAID traveling tomorrow............. duh!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know this idjit.:whip
> And ba humbug to you too.


 git'em sista!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

whhhooooaaaaa, cough med doc prescribed me has me buuuzzzin............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know this idjit.:whip
> And ba humbug to you too.





Keebs said:


> she SAID traveling tomorrow............. duh!
> 
> git'em sista!




  Getting 'bout tired of you wimmenz....




Keebs said:


> whhhooooaaaaa, cough med doc prescribed me has me buuuzzzin............





Save me some !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting 'bout tired of you wimmenz....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you're tired of us wimmez.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I rarely eat them , but Burger King was right next to da emission place.



did it give you gas too?




Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting 'bout tired of you wimmenz....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep dis dissin up and you won't be getting none much less some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did it give you gas too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Some folks should be required to have an emissions test.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Some folks should be required to have an emissions test.



Or carbon lined tightywhiteies


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or carbon lined tightywhiteies


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Evening everyone









Jeff C. said:


> Jag's first orange off his orange tree he bought in N'awlins.
> 
> It was a little tart, so I told him to let the rest hang a tad longer.




Woohoo way to go Jag


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Not really sure about this new lay out


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Got lost getting here


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Gon need GPS


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Bog?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2016)

Frying a turkey for the fine folks here on 3rd shif...


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

Guess I got the place to myself


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 22, 2016)

BOG throwin down at the plastic factory


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm herea Wybro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2016)

Ready for some time off


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ready for some time off


I'm stumbling off to bed for one more
 12 hour day!!  After that.........Gonna have to work on building the  firewood pile!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm stumbling off to bed for one more
> 12 hour day!!  After that.........Gonna have to work on building the  firewood pile!!



You are getting a late start on your firewood grasshopper!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

You werkin tomorrow nite BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You werkin tomorrow nite BOG



No this is it for me until Sunday ... heading up to lake Rabun to fry turkeys for the wife's south Florida Yankee family.
Took over the task of cooking the bird after her uncle cashed in his chips several years ago..


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No this is it for me until Sunday ... heading up to lake Rabun to fry turkeys for the wife's south Florida Yankee family.
> Took over the task of cooking the bird after her uncle cashed in his chips several years ago..



10-4 enjoy your turkey time, I work 1 more night then start days Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> 10-4 enjoy your turkey time, I work 1 more night then start days Friday



I'm feeling like bustin someone with a water balloon!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm feeling like bustin someone with a water balloon!



Go for it


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Go for it



Did it! We have a new temp here tonight... I tossed it down on top of his lift truck!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did it! We have a new temp here tonight... I tossed it down on top of his lift truck!!!



That'll wake him up


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> That'll wake him up



Right as he was driving outside....LOL!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

morning Wy and bloodbro

Ooooo and moon

coffee is brewed and ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Mornin blood, Wy.

I see blood is up to his "break in the new employee" routine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Bloodbro.





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Wy and bloodbro
> 
> Ooooo and moon
> 
> coffee is brewed and ready



Uhhh.....you two were late. I had to stand out in the cold til y'all got here. 

Night walkers had me locked out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey blood,  after my Dr. visit this morning I will be headed to the cabin which is just 10-12 miles from the upper end of Lake Rabun


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Renewing a GA drivers license is going to be a pain in the butt.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Renewing a GA drivers license is going to be a pain in the butt.



Yes it is if you haven't done it in a few years


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey blood,  after my Dr. visit this morning I will be headed to the cabin which is just 10-12 miles from the upper end of Lake Rabun



how long you going to be around... I will be there until Saturday!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> how long you going to be around... I will be there until Saturday!



me too


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Got to drive about a 70 mile round trip this morning to go get Lil Wy from the MON


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got to drive about a 70 mile round trip this morning to go get Lil Wy from the MON



Hopefully traffic will not be too bad this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yes it is if you haven't done it in a few years



MizT and I both have to get certified copies of our birth certificates. We only have copies of certified copies. 

My license will expire before I can get it. My present drivers license was a 10 yr. license.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT and I both have to get certified copies of our birth certificates. We only have copies of certified copies.
> 
> My license will expire before I can get it. My present drivers license was a 10 yr. license.



No passport?  That can replace the BC


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No passport?  That can replace the BC



No sir, never have traveled out of the country.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, never have traveled out of the country.



You can get your BC locally now, you don't have to get it from the town you were born in. I had the same problem when I had to renew mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You can get your BC locally now, you don't have to get it from the town you were born in. I had the same problem when I had to renew mine.



Where did you get it? County?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

MizT was born in Illinois.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT was born in Illinois.



According to the lady at the county office that doesn't matter anymore, they are all online now for them to access. I was born in a very small town and she was able to pull mine up


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Don't know how true it is about other states, I was born in Georgia just not the county I picked it up in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Don't know how true it is about other states, I was born in Georgia just not the county I picked it up in.



Cool, what county office did you go to? Courthouse? Records?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

I think its part of the health department


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I think its part of the health department



I believe you are correct. Looking now, thanks Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I think its part of the health department



Yep, it's the Vital Records Office at the Department of Health.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You are getting a late start on your firewood grasshopper!


I have firewood..........Just adding to the pile!!......I don't care to cut firewood when it is 90 degrees!!.........We have a good bit of wood that was blown down by storms back in the summer, just not cut into firewood size



Jeff C. said:


> Renewing a GA drivers license is going to be a pain in the butt.


If you don't have an official Birth certificate it will be

I was informed that the BC that I presented was not an official, that it was a novelty??

Had to go to the Health Dept. to get an official one........when I got there they asked me for ID, and my old drivers license was all they needed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Gobble I have a doctors appointment this morning too. 8:15 hope to get this out of the way somewhat quickly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Good morning Rutt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have firewood..........Just adding to the pile!!......I don't care to cut firewood when it is 90 degrees!!.........We have a good bit of wood that was blown down by storms back in the summer, just not cut into firewood size
> 
> If you don't have an official Birth certificate it will be
> 
> ...



Yep....that makes a lot of sense.

Can't get DL without BC, can't get BC without DL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Reckon I'll head to the Vital Records office within the Health Dept.

Gotta a feeling this is going to be long drawn out fiasco.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have firewood..........Just adding to the pile!!......I don't care to cut firewood when it is 90 degrees!!.........We have a good bit of wood that was blown down by storms back in the summer, just not cut into firewood size
> 
> If you don't have an official Birth certificate it will be
> 
> ...



And 25.00 for their trouble and paper.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll head to the Vital Records office within the Health Dept.
> 
> Gotta a feeling this is going to be long drawn out fiasco.



Take CASH.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take CASH.



I take cash anytime it is offered.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Gobble I have a doctors appointment this morning too. 8:15 hope to get this out of the way somewhat quickly.



my 8:00 went off without a hitch other than being told to lose weight,  which I already knew I need to do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my 8:00 went off without a hitch other than being told to lose weight,  which I already knew I need to do.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Good luck on the BC this morning Jeff. Sometimes things like that can turn into a sho nuff ordeal! Gobble it sounds like my visit also. Got to wait on the lab work, then a follow up in 3 weeks. Fixing to introduce a 16lb turkey to the bge shortly. Ttyl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Good luck on the BC this morning Jeff. Sometimes things like that can turn into a sho nuff ordeal! Gobble it sounds like my visit also. Got to wait on the lab work, then a follow up in 3 weeks. Fixing to introduce a 16lb turkey to the bge shortly. Ttyl.



Did my lab work 10 days ago.

Glad your visit was good too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

Morning !!  Gotta go to Macon a day early.   Mom fell out during Church service last night and had to taken to the ER.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey!! Happy Early Thanksgiving Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Gotta go to Macon a day early.   Mom fell out during Church service last night and had to taken to the ER.



Hope errythings ok Quack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 23, 2016)

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2016)

dang it....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Gotta go to Macon a day early.   Mom fell out during Church service last night and had to taken to the ER.



Dang it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope errythings ok Quack.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it.





She's okay, just a 92 yr old head rush when she bent over to pick up her purse..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's okay, just a 92 yr old head rush when she bent over to pick up her purse..



Take care of Momma.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Take care of Momma.



fo sho ....

glad shes doing good Bra ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's okay, just a 92 yr old head rush when she bent over to pick up her purse..



You don't have to be 92 for that to happen. Juss saying. 


that's why I have to go to a cardiologist next month.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Mudbro, Hdm03 and Nuge. Quack if R and I can help you with anything you have my digits. Do not hesitate to call me. We aren't far from where she lives.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Good luck on the BC this morning Jeff. Sometimes things like that can turn into a sho nuff ordeal! Gobble it sounds like my visit also. Got to wait on the lab work, then a follow up in 3 weeks. Fixing to introduce a 16lb turkey to the bge shortly. Ttyl.



So far so good, Moon. 5 in front of me @ DDS.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Gotta go to Macon a day early.   Mom fell out during Church service last night and had to taken to the ER.



Hope it's nothing serious brother Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't have to be 92 for that to happen. Juss saying.
> 
> 
> that's why I have to go to a cardiologist next month.



You got that right.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> So far so good, Moon. 5 in front of me @ DDS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious brother Quack.



I would have thought it to be a light day at DDS,

don't forget to take off the facemask for the pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Holy Cow, the entire BC/DL process went really smoove today. I'm done, and got all my tags yesterday, except MizT's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I would have thought it to be a light day at DDS,
> 
> don't forget to take off the facemask for the pic.



Got a big fluffy beard for this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Dang girl at DDS fOrgit to give my water bill back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Man, this place is deserted.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, this place is deserted.



I am here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang girl at DDS fOrgit to give my water bill back.



Maybe she is going to pay it for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Take care of Momma.





Nugefan said:


> fo sho ....
> 
> glad shes doing good Bra ....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't have to be 92 for that to happen. Juss saying.
> 
> 
> that's why I have to go to a cardiologist next month.





Thank's bro's and I don't read back.



Talked to my neighbor to see if he see tracks thru his ditch, ole boy said "NO, but I dang sure heard 'em.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe she is going to pay it for you.



Turned out it was already paid. I didn't need to go back and pick it up after all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank's bro's and I don't read back.
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to my neighbor to see if he see tracks thru his ditch, ole boy said "NO, but I dang sure heard 'em.."



You missed mine.... 

I take it there's no damage, other than your sore butt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Gonna go make some pig candy. Grandpa is here, headin to his Winter home in Florida.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You missed mine....
> 
> I take it there's no damage, other than your sore butt?






Dayum a Ford . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dayum a Ford . . .




Sold....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, this place is deserted.



Here, but the chillen take up all my internet when they here.

We'z gonna have the most untradional Thanksgiving eva. Just us the 4 of us tomorrow so H22 been brining a turkey breast all week. Gonna fry some turkey fangers, grill some turkey on skewers wrapped in bacon and the big pieces will be stuffed  with spinach, artichoke heart and dressing all wrapped in bacon on the grill. 
Traditional Thanksgiving will be with family on Friday. the boy has to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

Sides will be pole beans wiff ham hock, twice baked taters and two buttermilk pies. Oh...... and EW&DC.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

^^^^^^^ See how that works.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22, gobbleinwoods+, Hooked On Quack+, Jeff C.+


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

You lucky gf

Got the fixins for a great meal and a crown to go with it.   

Now about the  EW,  might want to rethink that as WT is so much better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here, but the chillen take up all my internet when they here.
> 
> We'z gonna have the most untradional Thanksgiving eva. Just us the 4 of us tomorrow so H22 been brining a turkey breast all week. Gonna fry some turkey fangers, grill some turkey on skewers wrapped in bacon and the big pieces will be stuffed  with spinach, artichoke heart and dressing all wrapped in bacon on the grill.
> Traditional Thanksgiving will be with family on Friday. the boy has to work.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sides will be pole beans wiff ham hock, twice baked taters and two buttermilk pies. Oh...... and EW&DC.


 

Sounds dang good to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sold....



You full of it, boyy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You full of it, boyy.



Bet that Ford needs an alignment now.

If it had been a Cheby it might need more than that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^^^ See how that works.






You go GAL !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Evening, probably be able to read an entire book tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

Glad everything is ok with your Mom Quack


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving youngins. I am thankful of my GON friends.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Thanksgiving youngins. I am thankful of my GON friends.



Same to you too Charlie, fine group of folks here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Glad everything is ok with your Mom Quack




Thanks Wybro, hope you have a smooth one !!! 




KyDawg said:


> Happy Thanksgiving youngins. I am thankful of my GON friends.





Backatcha Mista Charlie !!!  



Gotta crash bro's. Gonna be a looooooooong one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2016)

Goot Laaaaaaaaaawd, got my 80lb black Lab snoring on one side of me and my 300lb wife snoring on da other, sounds like stereo . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 24, 2016)

mornin'


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2016)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot Laaaaaaaaaawd, got my 80lb black Lab snoring on one side of me and my 300lb wife snoring on da other, sounds like stereo . . .





Big7 said:


> mornin'



morning Big7

quack, that frying pan is going to be used for more than cornbread this morning.

wybro,  see you opening the door.  Was it a easy ride last night?

by the time you read this and get a cup the coffee will be hot and ready


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2016)

Way to quiet last night, didn't think 7 was ever going to get here Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

I see 7 in the pf every so often but it is good to have a new driveler.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2016)

Guess I'll stay up all day and drink


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Guess I'll stay up all day and drink



You must be off work tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You must be off work tonight.



Yep, start days tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2016)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.



back to you Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back to you Chief



We got a sprinkle here last night for about 30 seconds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We got a sprinkle here last night for about 30 seconds.



drizzled a little long here in White county but really did not amount to much.    Hoping for more next week.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yessir Jeff and to you and yours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2016)

Morning folks and happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2016)

Yessir, same to you Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2016)

Slept outside on the screen porch... Wife said I'm crazy... I say it was heaven


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Good thanksgiving morning Bloodbro. How many birds you going to cook today? Great view to wake up with! We are headed south to Oak Park shortly. Day trip and back home about dark thirty.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 24, 2016)

*16lber for today.*

Cooked thisun yesterday on the bge. Will warm and carve when we get there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good thanksgiving morning Bloodbro. How many birds you going to cook today? Great view to wake up with! We are headed south to Oak Park shortly. Day trip and back home about dark thirty.



going to fry two birds today... That will make #5 for the week... And hopefully the last for a while!
You did good on that smoked bird!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

We are doing a stuffed turkey breast for the meal today.   Deboned it and stuffed and rolled it yesterday.   

Agree that smoked bird looks good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2016)

Hope all you Drivelers have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2016)

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving friends !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

morning sleepy heads.    Have a Great TG


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Slept outside on the screen porch... Wife said I'm crazy... I say it was heaven


Awesome!!!!! I do that at the beach lots. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Cooked thisun yesterday on the bge. Will warm and carve when we get there.


Lookin goot tadef. 

Happy Thanksgiving my friends. 

Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade is on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!!!!! I do that at the beach lots.
> 
> Lookin goot tadef.
> 
> ...





That's 'cause Mr. H locks you out 'o the camper . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2016)

Headed to Mac Town . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks and happy Thanksgiving to all!



Bloodbro, Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

hey blood, I've seen that a guy named drunkbro can weld up a storm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope all you Drivelers have a Happy Thanksgiving.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving friends !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!!!!! I do that at the beach lots.
> 
> Lookin goot tadef.
> 
> ...




Happy Gobble Gobble Gobble to each and ery one of you.

We gon be some stuffed idjits at the end of the day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2016)

Miz T and I got off lite on the cooking today somewhat.

She made a Chocolate Pecan pie and a Sweet Tater Pecan pie. Also, Jalapeño Deviled eggs.

I'm making brown sugar, maple syrup, chipotle/black pepper, and finely chopped pecan, Pig Candy sticks.

Thick cut smoked bacon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving, Folks. Warren dodged another bullet last night when he left our house. 200 yards down the road and this 10 point tried to cross in front of him. Thank God he was in Green and it has a brushguard on it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Folks. Warren dodged another bullet last night when he left our house. 200 yards down the road and this 10 point tried to cross in front of him. Thank God he was in Green and it has a brushguard on it.



Glad he is okay Nic... That's a dandy buck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2016)

Whooooe. Somebody around our house has a loved one that flew his plane entirely to close and low over our house turning his wing sideways as to say goodbye and thank you. I asked H22 if somebody was crop dusting in the city.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

What no posts?  Is everybody out shopping?

Well I did roll over and fall asleep watching reruns of "All in the Family" this morning but the coffee is ready


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2016)

Good morning, I'm still full as a tick


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

Morning kids...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2016)

Mornin! No Black Friday shopping for me. Been there done that back in the day when people were still nice. I'm a proud Amazon Prime member. 
Having another Thanksgiving dinner tonight with H22's family. I love turkey. 


Oh, and if ya'll aint never tried fried turkey fangers, your miss out BIG TIME. H22 did good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Mornin folks, hope ery body didn eat too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! No Black Friday shopping for me. Been there done that back in the day when people were still nice. I'm a proud Amazon Prime member.
> Having another Thanksgiving dinner tonight with H22's family. I love turkey.
> 
> 
> Oh, and if ya'll aint never tried fried turkey fangers, your miss out BIG TIME. H22 did good.



Nephew was @ brothers yesterday and arrived a little late. He told us he saw about 10 police cars at one of the Walmarts staged out for Black Friday shoppers.

No way in this world I go get in that mess.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Wy, Mrs. H and Bloodbro. Woke up early, said naw and rolled back over. Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Wy, Mrs. H and Bloodbro. Woke up early, said naw and rolled back over. Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving.



Mornin Moon, I did the same. Surprised that I was able to go back to sleep that long, must have been all that good food and wine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

morning moonbro and Chief.  
MsH22 who has done came and left

just had b'fast:  cheeken boolits, buttermilk biscuits, bacon, sausage, apple (had to be on a health kick) as I had finally gotten hungry after yesterday.

hey blood how goes the chimney repair?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2016)

Just about time to hit the left ovas


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moonbro and Chief.
> MsH22 who has done came and left
> 
> just had b'fast:  cheeken boolits, buttermilk biscuits, bacon, sausage, apple (had to be on a health kick) as I had finally gotten hungry after yesterday.
> ...



Hey gobblein, I'm still stuffed. I ate one cinnamon roll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Just about time to hit the left ovas



Howdy Wy.

MizT and I kinda messed up this year and just made sides and desert, no meat. We usually cook a ham or turkey, but other folks did this year. Now we have no leftovers in the fridge. 

I did notice we've got turkey breast in the freezer though. I reckon we'll cook that for some turkey sammiches.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moonbro and Chief.
> MsH22 who has done came and left
> 
> just had b'fast:  cheeken boolits, buttermilk biscuits, bacon, sausage, apple (had to be on a health kick) as I had finally gotten hungry after yesterday.
> ...



Found the part I needed at Ace hardware in town! Cost me 5$!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

These Yankees need to go!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2016)

Reckon I'm gonna git my Christmas decorations down this weekend sometime. The kids are having a Christmas party  early Dec. Guess who's house they want it at.
Really, I'm kinda glad they still like us. 
Only 30 people have said they are coming so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> These Yankees need to go!



Yankees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2016)

Nephew shows up yesterday driving a brand new z06 Corvette, over 600hp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

My internet sho is slowwww today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My internet sho is slowwww today.



Wait until Monday when everyone is shopping at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wait until Monday when everyone is shopping at work.



Wouldn't doubt if that's not the reason today too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew shows up yesterday driving a brand new z06 Corvette, over 600hp.



Poor kid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2016)

Sho hope da likker sto's open ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Poor kid.





Scared to deaf he's gonna get kilt.  Was behind him on I-75 running 80mph and he kicks it, gets sideways on him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho hope da likker sto's open ...



I'd bet $$$ on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Scared to deaf he's gonna get kilt.  Was behind him on I-75 running 80mph and he kicks it, gets sideways on him.



Hopefully, he'll gain some respect for it's power and ability to get away from him....quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Man, I can't believe it.....

I went and got my emission test on my truck Tuesday. Also, I called my daughter and had her go get one on her car, as it's still in my name. She got hers and text me the pic of her test with confirmation #. I got online Tuesday night and paid for them.

I got all 3 of them in the mail today.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew shows up yesterday driving a brand new z06 Corvette, over 600hp.



One of my coworkers bought one, they are kinda peppy


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I can't believe it.....
> 
> I went and got my emission test on my truck Tuesday. Also, I called my daughter and had her go get one on her car, as it's still in my name. She got hers and text me the pic of her test with confirmation #. I got online Tuesday night and paid for them.
> 
> I got all 3 of them in the mail today.



Glad we don't have these


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

Gobbleinthewoods ... Sorry I missed you brother!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, he'll gain some respect for it's power and ability to get away from him....quick.





Too much Chief, it there's such thang...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

okay bloodbro, it was kind of short notice.   Don't know what I am doing in the morning it is about 25 minutes over there.   I know both of us are headed home tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay bloodbro, it was kind of short notice.   Don't know what I am doing in the morning it is about 25 minutes over there.   I know both of us are headed home tomorrow.



Thanksgiving is now complete... You got to talk to me on your the telly fone!!! Congratulations coffeebro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanksgiving is now complete... You got to talk to me on your the telly fone!!! Congratulations coffeebro !!!



yep I'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep I'll sleep better tonight.



Hugs from here bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hugs from here bro



just no kisses.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just no kisses.



lol!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Glad we don't have these



The irony is, I live maybe 4 miles from the next county south and they don't require them.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> The irony is, I live maybe 4 miles from the next county south and they don't require them.



It's for the chilren


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> It's for the chilren



About 70% of that counties population drive into ATL for work without that emissions test.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> The irony is, I live maybe 4 miles from the next county south and they don't require them.



annex the next county.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 25, 2016)

Why u hates the chilren Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Why u hates the chilren Chief



I remember changing their diapers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh yeah Wybro, I pay more for my county water for all the N Georgia chirrens too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2016)

Grilt up some dead chicken fajitas tonight....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2016)

Peetsa


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Coffeebro, Moon.....?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

yes chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes chief?



Needed that fix.....Mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Needed that fix.....Mornin.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Morning Jeff and Gobble. First cup went down good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff and Gobble. First cup went down good.



Mornin Moon, I was beginning to wonder if you and gobblein were going to rollout today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

morning moonbro,

can't believe Chief didn't have more faith in us than this.   smh

Kind of chilly outside up here in the nortjawja mtns.   But I got the windows all plastic covered yesterday so it is easier to keep the temp up inside.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

Good morning folks, little cool in the 30907 too to two 2 tu


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

mornin wybro,  do you start days today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

These Holidays seem to come and go too fast nowadays.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> These Holidays seem to come and go too fast nowadays.



You miss #BlackFridaysMatter?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moonbro,
> 
> can't believe Chief didn't have more faith in us than this.   smh
> 
> Kind of chilly outside up here in the nortjawja mtns.   But I got the windows all plastic covered yesterday so it is easier to keep the temp up inside.



Figured you were still poutin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Figured you were still poutin



Not me, I picked Iowa in the sf pickem contest.   I am a realist and really wanted to try and catch S&Sthug who took Neb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You miss #BlackFridaysMatter?



Never been, but have to admit, brother told me about an awesome deal @ Walmart on a LG 60" SmartTV for $600.00. My first SONY 40" LCD HD flat screen cost $1300.00. Then my 50" cost $800.00 and still dumb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not me, I picked Iowa in the sf pickem contest.   I am a realist and really wanted to try and catch S&Sthug who took Neb.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Never been, but have to admit, brother told me about an awesome deal @ Walmart on a LG 60" SmartTV for $600.00. My first SONY 40" LCD HD flat screen cost $1300.00. Then my 50" cost $800.00 and still dumb.



The first flat screens that came out were over $5k if I remember right.    The price fell quickly in the next year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The first flat screens that came out were over $5k if I remember right.    The price fell quickly in the next year.



I believe they were plasma.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Morning Wy and I see Bloodbro peeking in. Wife said Wally World had the 2 burner Blackstone griddle for $99. Good price but I declined to participate in the madness. 44 degrees here at 31220. Batteries are charged in the boat, may hit the lake tomorrow and try to catch a mess of them squealers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and I see Bloodbro peeking in. Wife said Wally World had the 2 burner Blackstone griddle for $99. Good price but I declined to participate in the madness. 44 degrees here at 31220. Batteries are charged in the boat, may hit the lake tomorrow and try to catch a mess of them squealers.



If yesterday was Black Friday, what is today......Gray Saturday?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Mornin!  Enjoyed a great TRADITIONAL Thanksgiving with H22's family yesterday. 
Our family is growing so fast. Here's the newest Niece-in-law. We love her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

mornin MsH22,

great pic of a very happy moment.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Cool capture on the pic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2016)

Mandy .... You should've talked them out of it ... It ain't werf it! 

Morning folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin wybro,  do you start days today?




Started yesterday 



blood on the ground said:


> Mandy .... You should've talked them out of it ... It ain't werf it!
> 
> Morning folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin MsH22,
> 
> great pic of a very happy moment.



Thanks!  Looks like he's sitting on that chair, but he's on one knee. Just like you spose to. 
He made the little box the ring was in and put a dried flower from the wedding bouquet she caught a month before on the inside top. So sweet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!  Enjoyed a great TRADITIONAL Thanksgiving with H22's family yesterday.
> Our family is growing so fast. Here's the newest Niece-in-law. We love her.



Great pic....

Blood is correct though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks!  Looks like he's sitting on that chair, but he's on one knee. Just like you spose to.
> He made the little box the ring was in and put a dried flower from the wedding bouquet she caught a month before on the inside top. So sweet.



Looks like she had I little to drink before he took the chance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Mandy definitely did NOT take that picture . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Started yesterday



They didn't even give you one day in between.   Dang slave drivers.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy definitely did NOT take that picture . .



because it is not sideways?   

morning quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Wanted some skwerls, but they are layin up. Wonder what Robins taste like.....earthworms?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanted some skwerls, but they are layin up. Wonder what Robins taste like.....earthworms?



Like a dove


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

There's some good foosball on today !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's some good foosball on today !!!



I'll be watching and DVR'n a bunch of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Homemade bread toast with honey and pig candy for brunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Can't find the GT game ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't find the GT game ???



noon kickoff


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

No tv or radios at work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> noon kickoff





Still can't find . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> still can't find . .



espn


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> espn



Nope its on the SEC network


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Blocked on Quack's station. SEC Network for DAWG fans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

GT fans all upset we put a UGA flag in the middle of their field last year. They forgot how precious our hedges are to us. They started it by defacing our hedges. 


bunchoflibrals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

I got it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nope its on the SEC network






Found it !!  Can't believe they're not playing on a major network ??


SEC network, PfffffffffffffffffffffffffT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm outside tryin to kill a mess of skwerls and Jag is walkin around lookin at his plants. Then MizT let their nemesis Boudreaux out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found it !!  Can't believe they're not playing on a major network ??
> 
> 
> SEC network, PfffffffffffffffffffffffffT.



#GT/GALivesDon'tMatter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like she had I little to drink before he took the chance.



They were at some fancy wine vineyard up there in your neck of the woods. They both at North Georgia College. Both gonna be CPA's.   but


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found it !!  Can't believe they're not playing on a major network ??
> 
> 
> SEC network, PfffffffffffffffffffffffffT.



GA didn't want to be embarrassed on a major network.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found it !!  Can't believe they're not playing on a major network ??
> 
> 
> SEC network, PfffffffffffffffffffffffffT.



Well, look who we're playing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> GA didn't want to be embarrassed on a major network.



You just lost your +. Friend request revoked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> GA didn't want to be embarrassed on a major network.












mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, look who we're playing.





Get ready for a beat down gal friend...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They were at some fancy wine vineyard up there in your neck of the woods. They both at North Georgia College. Both gonna be CPA's.   but



What's wrong with CPA's?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just lost your +. Friend request revoked.



Don't make me become your #2 stawlker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What's wrong with CPA's?



I work with 3 of them. That's all I'm gonna say bout that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I work with 3 of them. That's all I'm gonna say bout that.



My SIL makes BIG $$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What's wrong with CPA's?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I work with 3 of them. That's all I'm gonna say bout that.





They're a buncha anal retentive folks, look at Elfiii . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

^^^^^^  Kang Anal !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

Smh


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're a buncha anal retentive folks, look at Elfiii . . .



I'm glad mine is when it comes to Tax time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Hoping my son makes big $$$ to support me in my old age.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Time fo some football.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo some football.



A couple of bigguns at noon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm glad mine is when it comes to Tax time.





You sho got that right . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo some football.





gobbleinwoods said:


> A couple of bigguns at noon.





Ya'll cookin up sumpin ??  Gotta clean out out the fridge, too many leftovas !!


Collards with ham, cheekundumplings, smoked turkey, ham, tater salad, dressin, squash dressing,  etc . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 26, 2016)

Left ovas here as well


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll cookin up sumpin ??  Gotta clean out out the fridge, too many leftovas !!
> 
> 
> Collards with ham, cheekundumplings, smoked turkey, ham, tater salad, dressin, squash dressing,  etc . .



I'm havin left ova red beans and rice full of ham. MizT and Jag had collards and ham with cone bread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Uh Oh......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Got my tree up. Whew, I'm tired. Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Sideways...AGAIN. smh-ing


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2016)

Home at last, home at last ... Thank God we home at last! 
Never mind.... Feakin maw n law is back with us! I'm going bungee jumping .... Without da bungee!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Home at last, home at last ... Thank God we home at last!
> Never mind.... Feakin maw n law is back with us! I'm going bungee jumping .... Without da bungee!



The wrong person is jumping IMO

Just got home and truck unpacked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The wrong person is jumping IMO
> 
> Just got home and truck unpacked.



Just in time for 2 OT MICH and OS


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Time for some Iron Bowl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

Bout how I feel.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2016)

Grilt some deer back an taderz... Salad and store bought squash... Wasn't bad!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout how I feel.



Yep, tough loss, Congrats to Quacks Jackets.



blood on the ground said:


> Grilt some deer back an taderz... Salad and store bought squash... Wasn't bad!!



Looks mighty good blood, fixin some burgers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Finally, put a couple tree rats in the freezer. Need about 4 more for a good smother'n down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2016)

Auburn is looking solid tonight!!!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Recon I shut down another thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Bama scores again and it's bout over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Recon I shut down another thread.



Which one 7?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

This ones still going.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Somebody start a new one.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout how I feel.



Sorry honey . . . not really..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2016)

Fire one up Quackbro.


----------

